# Manny Pacquiao vs Jeff Horn - July 2nd - Brisbane Aust



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

As this fight has now been confirmed I will start a thread specific to it actually taking place.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Pacquiao vs. Horn Officially Announced By Bob Arum*

Add Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane, Australia to the list of venues on foreign soil that will play host to a MANNY PACQUIAO fight.

Boxing's only eight-division world champion and the reigning Fighter of the Decade, Pacquiao has accepted the challenge of undefeated No. 2 world-rated contender JEFF HORN to defend his WBO welterweight title, Saturday, July 1 (Sunday, July 2, in Australia).

Promoted by Top Rank® and Duco Events, "The Battle of Brisbane" is expected to attract 55,000 fans and a record pay-per-view audience in Australia. It will also be seen live in the U.S.

"Manny has been a pioneer, bringing world title fights to Cowboys Stadium, The Venetian Macao's Cotai Arena and now Suncorp Stadium. We're boxing's version of Lewis & Clark, discovering new markets," said Hall of Fame promoter Bob Arum.

" Manny knows who will be the crowd favorite on July 1, but he can't wait to give Australia and the world a great performance. It's going to be unbelievable event."

Pacquiao (59-6-2, 38 KOs) is in his third reign as WBO welterweight champion.

Horn is world-rated No. 2 by the WBO and the International Boxing Federation (IBF).

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-vs-horn-officially-announced-by-bob-arum--115491


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dean Lonergan of Duco Events was happy to finally have everything set :

"The 'Battle of Brisbane' has taken a lot of effort from a big team of people working together to make this happen," he said.

"The negotiations have involved many people -- from Bob Arum, Manny Pacquiao and the team at Top Rank, to the Queensland government, through Tourism and Events Queensland, Brisbane City Council, through Brisbane Marketing, and Suncorp Stadium, and to Jeff Horn and trainer Glenn Rushton".

"The patience, professionalism and vision of all parties to make this happen has been outstanding. Now let's get on the business of filling Suncorp Stadium to watch Queensland's best, Jeff Horn, being showcased to the world as he wins the 'Battle of Brisbane' and takes the WBO world welterweight title from one of boxing's all-time greats."

http://www.espn.com.au/boxing/story...ao-jeff-horn-set-july-australia-top-rank-says


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Easily the biggest boxing event since Fenech - Nelson II.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Might even do the origin/pac fight double.

Ill be real sick of Queensland by then I imagine


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Great fight.
Past prime great against a hungry young lion,doesnt get much bigger than this.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Great fight.
> Past prime great against a hungry young lion,doesnt get much bigger than this.


atsch


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bop pimp hand still strong...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I hope I'm wrong but I'm still skeptical about selling out Suncorp.

Again hop I'm wrong but I don't think Jeff can handle Manny if he's in Bradley 3 or Vargas shape.

If there was a time for Jeff to cause the upset it's definitely now. 

Aussie have already upset 2 prime future hall of famers (Mosley and Jones Jr) sending them home with KO loses.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

PAC should win, but he doesn't look motivated.

Must be money issues.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I'm still skeptical about selling out Suncorp.
> 
> Again hop I'm wrong but I don't think Jeff can handle Manny if he's in Bradley 3 or Vargas shape.
> 
> ...


I think DUCO have put a fair bit of thought into how they intend going about filling Suncorp. Ticket prices are set surprisingly low and I'm sure that is aimed at getting a bigger volume of sales and bigger total collect than they would have received if the ticket prices had have been set too high.

Obviously the Queensland government expect bums of seats if the fight is to bring a $24 million windfall to the local economy, as predicted by Tourism Minister Kate Jones. Most of that 'windfall' would be in the form of overseas exposure and overseas visitors coming to Brisbane and spending up. But it won't work as well or look as good to potential future overseas visitors if the stadium is half empty and there is no atmosphere.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

This feels like a waste of a fight for Pacquiao to me. He isn't the same fighter he was but he's still the best welterweight in the world in my book. Such a fuckin shame a Thurman fight will never happen and a Crawford fight seems miles away right now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The promoter, DUCO, says tickets to the Pacquiao-Horn fight will be "affordable for everyone".

Up to 55,000 tickets will be sold for the event, with prices starting at A$39 ($42) and more than 25,000 seats to be snapped up for under A$100.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I'm actually surprised there isn't a tone of SJW knobs blowing up about the government getting involved in helping pay Pacman after his homophobic comments.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm actually surprised there isn't a tone of SJW knobs blowing up about the government getting involved in helping pay Pacman after his homophobic comments.


Early days yet. Give it time.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Great fight.
> Past prime great against a hungry young lion,doesnt get much bigger than this.


Things are sad in the Australian boxing scene aren't they?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

After Pac threw less punches against Vargas than he did against Floyd id only want to see him retire theres really no point, a Khan figbt wouls have been a fun last fight for him


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Won't be watching


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> This feels like a waste of a fight for Pacquiao to me. He isn't the same fighter he was but he's still the best welterweight in the world in my book. Such a fuckin shame a Thurman fight will never happen and a Crawford fight seems miles away right now.


How is it a 'fuckin shame'? Have you only just started following pacquiao? or do you think he hasn't fought enough top fighters yet? The mans clearly on the out. I would hate to see him lose to lesser men in Thurman and Crawford simply because he was too old to hang with them.

Let the man retire on a couple pay days


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> How is it a 'fuckin shame'? Have you only just started following pacquiao? or do you think he hasn't fought enough top fighters yet? The mans clearly on the out. I would hate to see him lose to lesser men in Thurman and Crawford simply because he was too old to hang with them.
> 
> Let the man retire on a couple pay days


 This x2. 8 division world champion,fighter of the decade he can fight whoever he wants at this stage.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> How is it a 'fuckin shame'? Have you only just started following pacquiao? or do you think he hasn't fought enough top fighters yet? The mans clearly on the out. I would hate to see him lose to lesser men in Thurman and Crawford simply because he was too old to hang with them.
> 
> Let the man retire on a couple pay days


He's on the out and still more than capable of beating anyone at 147 you tit. There's far more interesting fights out there for him rather than Jeff Erection.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I won't even stream this


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> How is it a 'fuckin shame'? Have you only just started following pacquiao? or do you think he hasn't fought enough top fighters yet? The mans clearly on the out. I would hate to see him lose to lesser men in Thurman and Crawford simply because he was too old to hang with them.
> 
> Let the man retire on a couple pay days


Not sure how many times Manny Pacquiao has to prove himself to some people? He is 38 now FFS.

Pacquiao is no longer unbeatable and surely after what he has achieved in 22 or 23 years in the ring he has earned the right to fight some lesser opponents.

What's wrong with Manny being allowed to showcase what he has left in some places he has never fought before? How much more does he have to do to qualify to be able to do that??


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Not sure how many times Manny Pacquiao has to prove himself to some people? He is 38 now FFS.
> 
> Pacquiao is no longer unbeatable and surely after what he has achieved in 22 or 23 years in the ring he has earned the right to fight some lesser opponents.
> 
> What's wrong with Manny being allowed to showcase what he has left in some places he has never fought before? How much more does he have to do to qualify to be able to do that??


They want to see him lose, simple as that. I can't see how Crawford or Thurman makes his record that much better.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm happy with this fight. Of course I'll be watching, just like any other Pacquiao fight.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

How is Horns chin? Any chance of a stoppage win?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> How is Horns chin? Any chance of a stoppage win?


Horn has 16 wins. No losses. He's been down before but he has managed to get up again too.

Could Manny stop him? Sure he could, and that's where the bulk of the money will be wagered.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> They want to see him lose, simple as that.


In a lot of cases I thing you are right.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Not sure how many times Manny Pacquiao has to prove himself to some people? He is 38 now FFS.
> 
> Pacquiao is no longer unbeatable and surely after what he has achieved in 22 or 23 years in the ring he has earned the right to fight some lesser opponents.
> 
> What's wrong with Manny being allowed to showcase what he has left in some places he has never fought before? How much more does he have to do to qualify to be able to do that??


He should drop his belt and let Thurman, brook and Spence fight for the top spot then


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> He's on the out and still more than capable of beating anyone at 147 you tit. There's far more interesting fights out there for him rather than Jeff Erection.


Yeah not sure how saying he's probably still the best WW around and wanting to see him in a good fight means people just want to see him lose. What would another loss to a top fighter even mean? Not sure what the motivation to see him lose would even be.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah not sure how saying he's probably still the best WW around and wanting to see him in a good fight means people just want to see him lose. What would another loss to a top fighter even mean? Not sure what the motivation to see him lose would even be.


Losing to Crawford wouldn't do any harm to his legacy at all. If anything it's a passing of the torch type thing. Even if Horn beat him (he won't) it wouldn't do any damage to his legacy. He'd just be another story of a once great fighter losing to a bloke who wouldn't have been good enough to get in the same ring as him in his prime. I'd probably make Crawford a very slight favourite if they fought but it's one of the fights I'd love to see happen.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He should drop his belt and let Thurman, brook and Spence fight for the top spot then


Why should Pacquiao drop the WBO belt when >>>

Next up he is fighting Horn who is WBO #2.

Last fight he fought Vargas who is currently WBO #3.

Fight before that he fought Bradley who is currently WBO #1.

Fight before that he fought Mayweather for nearly all of the belts.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Why should Pacquiao drop the WBO belt when >>>
> 
> Next up he is fighting Horn who is WBO #2.
> 
> ...


Lol Top Rank must pay the wbo well


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol Top Rank must pay the wbo well


How many other reigning champs have fought their 3 highest rated contenders in their past 3 fights?

Fact is Pacquiao is meeting his WBO commitments and calls for him to drop his belt are baseless.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

DB Cooper said:


> How many other reigning champs have fought their 3 highest rated contenders in their past 3 fights?
> 
> Fact is Pacquiao is meeting his WBO commitments and *calls for him to drop his belt are baseless*.


Its Bball.
Should realise that most of his posts on Manny are baseless.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Roach: Pacquiao vs. Crawford, Khan or Mikey Garcia Could Be Next*

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-pacquiao-vs-crawford-khan-mikey-garcia-next--115643



ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Its Bball.
> Should realise that most of his posts on Manny are baseless.


His point is, if Pac has no intention of unifying with another top young welter, then he shouldn't tie up a belt, and I agree.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

No thanks, I'm busy that night doing fucking nothing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Roach: Pacquiao vs. Crawford, Khan or Mikey Garcia Could Be Next*
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-pacquiao-vs-crawford-khan-mikey-garcia-next--115643
> 
> His point is, if Pac has no intention of unifying with another top young welter, then he shouldn't tie up a belt, and I agree.


This is only Manny's 2nd defence of the WBO title he won back against Bradley.

When he previously held the same title he lost it attempting to unify against Mayweather, and that was only 3 fights ago.

In any case, when did unifying belts suddenly become compulsory?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

You know what, I admit it..... I'm bitter as fuck about this fight. Only time a legend like Pacman will go to fight in Aus and I'm unable to make it coz I'm in a country where I won't even be able to watch the fight live easily..... So my opinions are definitely biased.

I am glad Jeff (an Aussie) got the fight, but fuck really? Jeff Horn?
That is the big mame to lure him down under?!

Seriously! Jeffs last fight was against the never was Ali Funeka.... But Manny gets a pass on the fight coz it's a big deal down under and he's on his way out?

McGregor nonsense aside if Floyd said he was coming out of retirement for an opponent with the pedigree of Jeffs he'd be ridiculed.

Again I admit I am bitter! I hate this fight for the simple stupid reason that it is one I should have and a few months ago would have been able to get ringside seats for but now can't and I'm pissed about that. But in that there is valid reasons why this fight isn't the best.


And the flip it again... GO JEFF!!!!!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> This is only Manny's 2nd defence of the WBO title he won back against Bradley.
> 
> When he previously held the same title he lost it attempting to unify against Mayweather, and that was only 3 fights ago.
> 
> *In any case, when did unifying belts suddenly become compulsory*?


Since Bogo and b-ball became mates.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> Since Bogo and b-ball became mates and Mayweather retired.


Fixed.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Beat a legend.
Become a legend.
Crack open a cold one.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's be honest,it's a terrible fight and I expect horn to be well out of his depth.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> You know what, I admit it..... I'm bitter as fuck about this fight. Only time a legend like Pacman will go to fight in Aus and I'm unable to make it coz I'm in a country where I won't even be able to watch the fight live easily..... So my opinions are definitely biased.
> 
> I am glad Jeff (an Aussie) got the fight, but fuck really? Jeff Horn?
> That is the big mame to lure him down under?!
> ...


I'm sure hoping to get there. Haven't got a clash in the diary yet. Tickets aren't even that expensive.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> Beat a legend.
> Become a legend.
> Crack open a cold one.


There will be a lot of cold ones sunk in Oz if Horn does the unthinkable on July 2nd.

Perhaps our Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull will issue a statement like Bob Hawke did after we won the Americas Cup back in 1983 >>>


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> There will be a lot of cold ones sunk in Oz if Horn does the unthinkable on July 2nd.
> 
> Perhaps our Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull will issue a statement like Bob Hawke did after we won the Americas Cup back in 1983 >>>


Turdbull should celebrate by handing in his resignation.

Accomodation booked last night. Ready for ticket sale now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> How many other reigning champs have fought their 3 highest rated contenders in their past 3 fights?
> 
> Fact is Pacquiao is meeting his WBO commitments and calls for him to drop his belt are baseless.


I'm worried about the lineal title. The wbo also let Arthur Abraham milk his title vs unworthy contenders for years also. Who cares? How about you unify. Somebody who actually cares about fighting for the undisputed/lineal title should have that belt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Fixed.





rjjfan said:


> Since Bogo and b-ball became mates.


Y'all are lame. I applauded Floyd for relinquishing his belts after Pacquiao because he wanted these young guys to fight for them. Pacquiao is holding up the division.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm worried about the lineal title. The wbo also let Arthur Abraham milk his title vs unworthy contenders for years also. Who cares? How about you unify. Somebody who actually cares about fighting for the undisputed/lineal title should have that belt


It is Pacquiao's 2nd defence, and he is defending it against the #2 contender.

Milking the title? :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> It is Pacquiao's 2nd defence, and he is defending it against the #2 contender.
> 
> Milking the title? :lol:


I can name 10 welterwights better than Jeff Horn. It's a shitty fight for Pacquiao. And top rank only has like 3 fighters at that weight. Don't you find it funny that they're to main ones ranked by the wbo?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I can name 10 welterwights better than Jeff Horn. It's a shitty fight for Pacquiao. And top rank only has like 3 fighters at that weight. Don't you find it funny that they're to main ones ranked by the wbo?


I find it funny you are accusing Pacquiao of milking a title he is making his 2nd defence of.

He fought Mayweather 3 fights ago. Forgotten that already.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I find it funny you are accusing Pacquiao of milking a title he is making his 2nd defence of.
> 
> He fought Mayweather 3 fights ago. Forgotten that already.


I'm accusing Pacquiao of holding up the division just like Adonis Stevenson. All the other top contenders and title holders are ready to unify and find out who's the best.

Then you have the #1 ranked guy on the side not looking to fight any of them. Just get out of the way.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm accusing Pacquiao of holding up the division just like Adonis Stevenson. All the other top contenders and title holders are ready to unify and find out who's the best.
> 
> Then you have the #1 ranked guy on the side not looking to fight any of them. Just get out of the way.


He fought Mayweather 3 fights ago :lol:

And since winning the WBO title he has defended against the 3rd ranked contender and now the 2nd ranked contender.

Standup comedy plainly isn't your go mate atsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Its Bball.
> Should realise that most of his posts on Manny are baseless.


I do now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> He fought Mayweather 3 fights ago :lol:
> 
> And since winning the WBO title he has defended against the 3rd ranked contender and now the 2nd ranked contender.
> 
> Standup comedy plainly isn't your go mate atsch


I'm accusing Pacquiao of holding up the division just like Adonis Stevenson. All the other top contenders and title holders are ready to unify and find out who's the best.

Then you have the #1 ranked guy on the side not looking to fight any of them. Just get out of the way.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm accusing Pacquiao of holding up the division just like Adonis Stevenson. All the other top contenders and title holders are ready to unify and find out who's the best.
> 
> Then you have the #1 ranked guy on the side not looking to fight any of them. Just get out of the way.


I saw you said that earlier, and answered it :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## megameme (Apr 19, 2017)

People would really rather see pacquiao fight Jeff Horn than try to unify with Keith Thurman?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Seen worse posters. But Brisbane River isn't quite Sydney Harbour is it?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Seen worse posters. But Brisbane River isn't quite Sydney Harbour is it?


Not even close! :lol:


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone who has a better knowledge than me and is a better wordsmith care to actually do a unbiased technical analysis of this fight?

In short my thoughts are as long as Pac comes in to the fight in good shape and hasn't aged to much since his last fight he will bang out a UD or a late round stoppage.

I think Manny will most likely dart in and out and pepper Jeff the 12 rounds but have a feeling I that Jeff is strong enough to make it to the final bell. 

Jeff should be far bigger and will try to pressure Manny while trying to stay mobile at the same time. But I don't think he's defensively sound enough to not get caught.... possibly caught to big and stopped late.

That said..... AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE....
I'm on Team Horn and hoping to see the upset!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I like this idea. We're no longer acknowledging the wbo belt at ww.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

megameme said:


> People would really rather see pacquiao fight Jeff Horn than try to unify with Keith Thurman?


Your obviously not listening.

This guy is the WBO no 1.number fucking one with the W....B.....O mutherfucka.

Do you see Keith Thurman in the WBO rankings? Well do you? Do you?

Exactly.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Your obviously not listening.
> 
> This guy is the WBO no 1.number fucking one with the W....B.....O mutherfucka.
> 
> ...


Better drawing a picture fella.
Some folk can only see what they want to see.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I like this idea. We're no longer acknowledging the wbo belt at ww.


Why people listen to these audio-only Youtube clips where someone bordering on illiterate bumbles their way through media articles like a 5 year old learning to read escapes me. Why people go to the trouble of posting the things elsewhere just plain fascinates me.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pacquiao is WBO champ. Horn is WBO #2.

Old ground. Thought everybody had caught up on that by now.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Your obviously not listening.
> 
> This guy is the WBO no 1.number fucking one with the W....B.....O mutherfucka.
> 
> ...





DB Cooper said:


> Pacquiao is WBO champ. Horn is WBO #2.
> 
> Old ground. Thought everybody had caught up on that by now.


I'm not against the Horn fight but come on!

The only reason Thurman isn't ranked is coz he's with the WBA and WBC. He just hasn't paid fees for a WBO ranking.

Justifying Horn as the best opponent because he is ranked high in one organisation and mandatory is nonsense. If Pac wanted to unify I doubt the WBO would even push to enforce the mandatory

We all know Thurmans the top dog in the division.

Patriotism aside the unification is better for the sport and a fans perspective.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm not against the Horn fight but come on!
> 
> The only reason Thurman isn't ranked is coz he's with the WBA and WBC. He just hasn't paid fees for a WBO ranking.
> 
> ...


I've not once claimed Horn is the best possible opponent and I doubt anybody else has either..

But Horn is ranked in two organisations not one just one. He is WBO #2 and IBF #2 and according to those rankings is a worthwhile opponent.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm not against the Horn fight but come on!
> 
> The only reason Thurman isn't ranked is coz he's with the WBA and WBC. He just hasn't paid fees for a WBO ranking.
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic mate.

I know it's hard to tell sometimes on here :lol:


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I was being sarcastic mate.
> 
> I know it's hard to tell sometimes on here :lol:


Hahaha ah yep I see that clearly now!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I've not once claimed Horn is the best possible opponent and I doubt anybody else has either..
> 
> But Horn is ranked in two organisations not one just one. He is WBO #2 and IBF #2 and according to those rankings is a worthwhile opponent.


Ok well to be honest even with the rankings I don't yet see Jeff as a worthwhile opponent.
I'd love to say I do but I just can't.

To me this fight only gets my approval as I think Pac has earned his retirement wind down fight(s) and that it's an Aussie who may pull out a shock upset!

As a championship fight in a red hot division Pacquiao VS Horn doesn't cut it for me

Hopefully it inspires Bob to bring out some more talent and host some bigger fights in Aus though!

Edit: actually I'm gonna flip and stop talking down on this fight. Jeff can possibly pull off an upset and I'm cheering for that


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Ok well to be honest even with the rankings I don't yet see Jeff as a worthwhile opponent.
> I'd love to say I do but I just can't.
> 
> To me this fight only gets my approval as I think Pac has earned his retirement wind down fight(s) and that it's an Aussie who may pull out a shock upset!
> ...


Hard to argue with someone arguing with themself :conf


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Hard to argue with someone arguing with themself :conf


Hahaha
I do realise I'm all over the place on it


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny already front page news here >>>


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Arum said Michael Conlon is on the undercard. 

Another fight is signed but not announced yet.

Vasyl Lomachenko might be coming over to help prepare Horn


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Jeff a lot bigger but that's never been a problem for Pacman.

Pacman clearly had no idea who Laurie Daley was or what he was trying to do hahahah


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Arum said Michael Conlon is on the undercard.
> 
> Another fight is signed but not announced yet.
> 
> Vasyl Lomachenko might be coming over to help prepare Horn


 Loma would be an awesome sparring partner for Jeff. No offence to his coach but he would learn more off Loma than him.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857749075453542400


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857749075453542400


If you click on the shortcut you provided you will notice Kieza actually states >>>

"Lomachenko _*could*_ be on his way to Brisbane with his family for 3 weeks sparring with Jeff Horn, says the Ukraine boxer's promoter Bob Arum."

That statement by Kieza was uploaded only 3 hours prior to your post here and he hasn't updated it since.

A bit rude for Boxing Kingdom to be claiming Horn _*will *_ be sparring Lomachenko, particularly when they are claiming Kieza as their source.

Lomachenko may well end up sparring Horn. But it doesn't seem to have been confirmed by anyone as yet - including Kieza - so Boxing Kingdom appear to have jumped the gun in 'confirming' it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Loma would be an awesome sparring partner for Jeff. No offence to his coach but he would learn more off Loma than him.


As far as I've heard, the invitation has been sent out to Lomachenko. Bob Arum is behind it as well. He says Australia is a nice destination for Lomas young family while Lomachenko is still hard at work in training.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


>


I want to like this, but I can't.... For obvious reasons.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> As far as I've heard, the invitation has been sent out to Lomachenko. Bob Arum is behind it as well. He says Australia is a nice destination for Lomas young family while Lomachenko is still hard at work in training.


Arum is a pretty good salesman. Let's hope he can persuade Loma to come.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BTbW2HbFRXB/

My god that is cringeworthy


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BTbW2HbFRXB/
> 
> My god that is cringeworthy


Sam Newman next to Pacquiao. Trippy thing to see.

The whole bit was a little cringeworthy tbf


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Sam Newman next to Pacquiao. Trippy thing to see.
> 
> The whole bit was a little cringeworthy tbf


Better effort by The Project.

But still "The Horndog"? Ah wtf!
Pete trying way to hard to be funny




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154548210818441



While I think it would be ridiculous for them to do so, I'm actually surprised they were so accomodating on The Project and not bringing up his homophobic statements...

These are the same people who generally Rio people for such comments but not even the slightest mention from Waleed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Why people listen to these audio-only Youtube clips where someone bordering on illiterate bumbles their way through media articles like a 5 year old learning to read escapes me. Why people go to the trouble of posting the things elsewhere just plain fascinates me.


 Because I need something to listen to at work


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Because I need something to listen to at work


Really? I'd rather work than listen to that shit, and that's saying something.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wig said:


> Beat a legend.
> Become a legend.
> Crack open a cold one.


Who's the real legend killer? Danny Green or Alfonso Gomez?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Really? I'd rather work than listen to that shit, and that's saying something.


You work 8-12 hours doing accounting with nothing to listen to.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Manny already front page news here >>>


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

Back in the day on one of those epic Don King bills Julio Cesar Chavez was fighting, in a non-title fight, against some journeyman. Julio must have been dragged out of some bar in Culiacan as he looked absolutely awful. He was out of condition, stubbled and completely bored. He plodded after this journeyman over 10 boring rounds. Completely uninterested. Still thinking about that woman's tits he snorted lines of coke off of. I think Pacman is going to be nearing that level of complete apathy.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rewatched pacs fights the past fortnight. The guys so obviously not a full time fighter anymore. Hes declined so much the past few years.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wonder what crowd was at Fenech-Nelson 2? According to Arum this is looking like a sell out 55,000.

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-pacquiao-horn-trending-towards-sell-out-55000--116581


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

For all the nay sayers and doubters. Mugabi believes Horn will shock and surprise Manny.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mugabi-b...116645?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


>


That statue looks like Holyfield with and old white man's haircut.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Manny Pacquiao gives thumbs up to Jeff Horn's sparring partner Vasyl Lomachenko*

I didn't realize this was a go... but grantlee keiza is a solid journo


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

july 2nd falls on Sunday.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> july 2nd falls on Sunday.


Exactly. 
The fight is being held on a Sunday arvo in Australia to air at regular Prime time on a Saturday for the American audience


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1701566110147408



:lol: #prayforhorn


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bob Arum: Manny Pacquiao vs Horn will be FREE in the US


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Bob Arum: Manny Pacquiao vs Horn will be FREE in the US


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Manny Pacquiao in the worst form of his career ahead of Jeff Horn fight, says Freddie Roach*


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> *Manny Pacquiao in the worst form of his career ahead of Jeff Horn fight, says Freddie Roach*


Heard it all before. Roach he said the same thing before heaps of Pacman fights in he last few years


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857749075453542400


Grantlee Kieza didn't confirm Lomachenko was coming and it has now been confirmed he isn't coming. Boxing Kingdom caught out guessing again. They just seem to grab a rumour, add some mayo and cross their fingers it will happen.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Bob Arum: Manny Pacquiao vs Horn will be FREE in the US


Wow, good job Bob.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Bob Arum: Manny Pacquiao vs Horn will be FREE in the US


Yeah, this fight still won't have anyone stateside watching it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Yeah, this fight still won't have anyone stateside watching it.


Bullshit :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

what channel its gone be on?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Your image isn't visible. At least to me anyway.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Your image isn't visible. At least to me anyway.


Uploaded to different site. Pac horn card pencilled in


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*ABS-CBN picks up exclusive pay-TV rights to Pacquiao vs Horn*

ABS-CBN Corporation, the Philippines' largest media conglomerate, has picked up the exclusive pay-TV rights to show Manny Pacquiao's fight against Jeff Horn.

The deal was signed by Arnold Vegafria, Pacquiao's business manager, and Dino Laurena, ABS-CBN head of integrated sports, with the company taking the exclusive distribution rights for all formats, including pay television, cable, satellite, pay-per-view, video-on-demand, internet and mobile streams.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn's trainer, Glenn Rushton, expects a career defining performance from Horn against Pacquiao >>>

“Manny has never fought anyone like Jeff.’’ 

“Jeff is the kind of fighter who is difficult to prepare for because you never know what’s coming at you. He can turn southpaw like Manny, he can hit you with right hand leads and he can move and fight from angles that Manny hasn’t encountered before.’’ 

Horn's conditioning coach, Dundee Kim, agrees with Rushton. He believes Horn will throw punches from very awkward angles that Pacquiao will never see coming. 

“I’ve been studying Manny for 16 years and he has ever fought boxers like Jeff,’’ Kim said. 

“Most guys Manny has fought come into the ring and they are predictable. Even Tim Bradley - who is a very good boxer – they all start with the left jab, right hand, left hook. But Jeff throws punches from everywhere. He can throw right hand leads as fast as jabs and he can turn southpaw quickly to throw opponents off their game. His pressure technique upsets his opponents’ rhythm. I think Manny will really get a shock when Jeff starts hitting him hard from angles Manny hasn’t seen before.’’


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I hope Jeff wins but lol @ Rushton and Kim.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao has reverted to closed door training now because fight fans constantly streaming into the gym are distracting him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just read ticket sales now in excess of 45,000. 

This far exceeds the previous biggest boxing crowd in Australia. Which was 38,000 for Fenech-Nelson II in Melbourne, in 1992.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The WBO have appointed officials for the Pacquiao- Horn fight >>>

Referee : Mark Nelson (USA).

Judges : Waleska Roldan (USA), Chris Flores (USA) and Ramon Cerdan (Argentina).

WBO president Francisco Valcarcel will act as fight supervisor.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Just read ticket sales now in excess of 45,000.
> 
> This far exceeds the previous biggest boxing crowd in Australia. Which was 38,000 for Fenech-Nelson II in Melbourne, in 1992.


Just wait till fight week. Put another 10k on that easy

Can't wait. I've got some good seats


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Just wait till fight week. Put another 10k on that easy
> 
> Can't wait. I've got some good seats


Wish I was going. The atmosphere when they do their ring walks will be amazing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The weigh-in will be conducted at 9am on July 1st at Suncorp Stadium.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I was just reading promoters are organising seating for 60k


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I was just reading promoters are organising seating for 60k


Quite right mate >>>

*Jeff Horn v Manny Pacquiao at Suncorp Stadium poised to break record*

The biggest sporting event in Queensland history is about to get much bigger.

Officials at Suncorp Stadium have secured an exemption to increase seating to 60,000 for next month's Battle of Brisbane boxing showdown between local hope Jeff Horn and megastar Manny Pacquiao.

The super bout could smash State of Origin crowd numbers and a record that has stood for 20 years - the 58,912 who saw the Broncos win the 1997 Super League grand final at QEII Stadium.

So far, almost 50,000 tickets have been sold for the July 2 WBO welterweight world title fight, which will be beamed to 180 countries.

The extra tickets would be for purpose-built seats on the hallowed Suncorp surface, with 52,000 being accommodated in the permanent grandstands.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Pacquiao-Horn will screen on ESPN in the US

Top Rank make a significant move away from pay-per-view with the next Manny Pacquiao fight
*
"Manny Pacquiao has been one of the biggest global sports stars of his era, setting attendance and pay-per-view records for over the past decade," Todd duBoef, the vice president of Top Rank which promotes Pacquiao, told ESPN.

"Now, as he defends his world title in front of yet another anticipated record crowd, he will be doing it to his biggest U.S. television audience on the world's biggest and most prestigious sports network, ESPN. To have ESPN, which has treated its viewers to NFL, [the] College Football Playoff and NBA playoff games, add Manny's title fight to its roster is the biggest compliment one can give to Manny's star power and a great gift to sports fans."

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/manny-pacquiao-is-coming-to-espn/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*ESPN will televise 3½ hours of the Pacquiao-Horn card prime time into the USA*

ESPN's coverage of "The Battle of Brisbane" will begin June 30 with live SportsCenter coverage of the Pacquiao-Horn weigh-in during the 7 p.m. ET telecast.

The approximate 3½-hour fight-night telecast will also air live on ESPN Deportes and stream live on the ESPN App.

The fight-night telecast will kick off with a preview show and include middleweight Shane Mosley Jr. vs Australia's David Toussaint.

The main card will begin at 10 p.m. with 2016 Irish Olympic star Michael Conlan taking on Jarrett Owen.

Then junior bantamweight Jerwin Ancajas of the Philippines will make his second defense of his crown against Teiru Kinoshita from Japan, in the co-feature, followed by Pacquiao-Horn.

Longtime ESPN boxing commentators Joe Tessitore and Teddy Atlas, along with former world titleholder Timothy Bradley Jr. -- who faced Pacquiao three times and whom Atlas now trains -- will call the fight from ringside.

Approximately 50,000 tickets have been sold, meaning the card will surpass the Australian boxing attendance record.

http://www.espn.com.au/boxing/story...pacquiao-jeff-horn-fight-air-live-espn-july-1


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Pacquiao's Australian World Title defence against undefeated Horn to be screened exclusively live on BoxNation*

Manny Pacquiao's world title defence from 'down under', when he puts his WBO welterweight title on the line against undefeated number two world-rated contender Jeff Horn will be aired exclusively live on BoxNation.

Promoted by Top Rank and Duco Events, "The Battle of Brisbane" is expected to attract 55,000 fans, with Pacquiao fighting in Australia for the first time in his illustrious career.

"Manny has been a pioneer, bringing world title fights to Cowboys Stadium, The Venetian Macao's Cotai Arena and now Suncorp Stadium. We're boxing's version of Lewis & Clark, discovering new markets," said Hall of Fame promoter Bob Arum.

"Manny knows who will be the crowd favourite on July 1st, but he can't wait to give Australia and the world a great performance. It's going to be an unbelievable event."

Jim McMunn, BoxNation Managing Director, said: "Manny Pacquiao is undoubtedly one of the best fighters of this generation and we are delighted to showcase his fight with the unbeaten Jeff Horn exclusively live on BoxNation on July 1st. It will be a great fight for BoxNation subscribers to tune in to watch."
*
http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-new...to-be-screened-exclusively-live-on-boxnation/*


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Its going to be tough to be Aussie and a Pac fan at the same time, but I'm gonna try.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Its going to be tough to be Aussie and a Pac fan at the same time, but I'm gonna try.


How do you think it will play out?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao, arrived in Brisbane at about 8:30 Saturday night in a privately chartered jet. Also aboard was with his coach, family and 160 supporters from his home town.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> How do you think it will play out?


Unless Manny suddenly gets old tonight, he should win a UD but Horn should make us proud.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao's thoughts on arriving in Australia >>>

"Some reports coming out of the Philippines that I haven't been training hard are not true. It just happens that when some of our friends came around to our training camp, we weren't doing much and people assumed I wasn't training hard," he said.

"I want to show my best in the boxing ring in Brisbane for my fans.

"It's going to be a war, I'm expecting him to come inside close to me fighting toe to toe and I'm ready for that."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Jeff Horn will receive over a million dollars to fight Manny Pacquiao *

Jeff Horn was guaranteed $500,000 for challenging Manny Pacquiao. However promoter Dean Lonergan said an incentive deal would now push Horn's purse above seven figures.

"We've now sold 45,000 tickets and are on track to top 50,000," Lonergan said.

"The response to the fight has been sensational and Jeff Horn is being rewarded for that.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...n/news-story/6ce3af7a78c179dea346031c083188c9


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Seeing how Horne got dropped hard by Bailey (was it?) I think Lac could stop him. He is easy to hit, I hope so.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Seeing how Horne got dropped hard by Bailey (was it?) I think Lac could stop him. He is easy to hit, I hope so.


Bailey has 39 KOs to his name and, though he has obviously slowed down, still hits damn hard. What goes last? Power, that's what.

...and don't forget Horn not only got up. He went on and won. So hardly a black mark.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Bailey has 39 KOs to his name and, though he has obviously slowed down, still hits damn hard. What goes last? Power, that's what.
> 
> ...and don't forget Horn not only got up. He went on and won. So hardly a black mark.


I didn't realise Bailey was such a hard hitter. Yeah, maybe optimistic of me thinking a stoppage is on the cards.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Pacquiao-Horn to be televised on Super Channel Sports in Canada
*
Super Channel has acquired the exclusive rights in Canada to air the Manny Pacquiao vs Jeff Horn WBO title fight, starting at 9 p.m. ET / 6 p.m. PT, live from Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> *Jeff Horn will receive over a million dollars to fight Manny Pacquiao *
> 
> Jeff Horn was guaranteed $500,000 for challenging Manny Pacquiao. However promoter Dean Lonergan said an incentive deal would now push Horn's purse above seven figures.
> 
> ...


Great pay day for Horns young family. You Jeff's smart enough to put it to good use. Can't see him buying a Ferrari with it. Great boost for the school teacher financial situation


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao seems to be keen on a Mayweather rematch - perhaps he has been all along - and Freddie Roach is using that as a lever to push him to go all out for the KO against Horn.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I didn't realise Bailey was such a hard hitter. Yeah, maybe optimistic of me thinking a stoppage is on the cards.


Randall Bailey?

If so, yeah dude can fucking crack.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

According to Arum >>>

“This fight will dwarf anything Manny has ever done in the US."

“The fight coincides with the July 4 holiday weekend in America and will go to 95 million homes so we expect a tremendous audience.’’


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The final press conference and Manny not paying a lot of attention really >>>


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

For the Aussies on AEST.

Going to be an early start

:babyclev


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Duco Promoter Lonergan said Sunday’s fight was set to become the biggest Australian pay per view event ever.

Sales are on track to surpass the 200,000 mark, breaking the previous 190,000-plus figure set for the 2006 Anthony Mundine-Danny Green grudge match.

“Foxtel are telling us it will smash all pay per view records,”


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

It's a shame Manny isn't making many public appearance. Apparently the police advised him against it but I don't know what to believe. I just think he's here low key. Wants to fight and fuck off. Guaranteed if they made a safe public events a 1000 would show up


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Horn's got a decent right hand and is pretty durable (the Bailey kd was dodgy and the Funeka kd the result of a headbutt), so I think he might acquit himself reasonably well and hang around for a while. It's a stretch of Plasticine proportions for me to say he wins, even at home against a faded and seemingly distracted Pac, but I can see him giving Pac just as much of a fight as someone like Vargas.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Horn's got a decent right hand and is pretty durable (the Bailey kd was dodgy and the Funeka kd the result of a headbutt), so I think he might acquit himself reasonably well and hang around for a while. It's a stretch of Plasticine proportions for me to say he wins, even at home against a faded and seemingly distracted Pac, but I can see him giving Pac just as much of a fight as someone like Vargas.


Horn's only chance rests in his right hand and he will need to concentrate on stepping to his left and leading with his right as much as he can. Basic orthodox versus southpaw stuff, but Horn hasn't fought many southpaws and Pacquiao has fought more orthodox fighters than Horn has had hot dinners. If Horn is to get lucky and KO Manny it will be via his right hand too.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


I am a big fan of the reporter Christina Poncher.

Jeff's alright as well


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> For the Aussies on AEST.
> 
> Going to be an early start
> 
> :babyclev


How do you think Hooper will go?

Hopefully he's got his head screwed on right for this fight!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How do you think Hooper will go?
> 
> Hopefully he's got his head screwed on right for this fight!


It's hard to gauge what state Hooper is in but you can guarantee Salamov is on his game. I'm predicting Hooper gets ktfo

Complete waste of potential


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> It's hard to gauge what state Hooper is in but you can guarantee Salamov is on his game. I'm predicting Hooper gets ktfo
> 
> Complete waste of potential


I've never heard of Salamov so can't comment there, but I completely agree on the waste of potential.

I'd love to see it but I think Hooper has missed his chance unfortunately. Can't see him ever living up to what he could have been coming out of the Olympics.

He's been in legal trouble and acted in some cuntish ways, though both times I met him, at different pub/nightclubs ironically he seemed like a real top bloke.

Shame really


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> It's hard to gauge what state Hooper is in but you can guarantee Salamov is on his game. I'm predicting Hooper gets ktfo
> 
> Complete waste of potential


Can't see it ending well for Hooper either.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The weigh-in is tomorrow at Suncorp Stadium, 9am (Australian Eastern Standard Time).

Pacqiao made weight days ago. Horn had a lot of cutting to do. Hope he makes it without losing too much strength.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Drug Testing? What Drug Testing?*

Only days before the Pacquiao-Horn fight neither fighter looks like being subjected to any testing prior to Sunday's WBO world welterweight title fight.

The WBC and WBA have introduced their Clean Boxing and Fair Boxing programs, and the IBF have shown commitment to VADA testing, but the WBO usually leave the issue of testing to the local boxing commission to save on costs.

Queensland relies on the Australian National Boxing Federation for their commissioning, and the ANBF have not been made aware of any testing and point out this only occurs if the promoters or sanctioning body insist on it.

"No one has been in contact with us about it," ANBF president John Hogg said. "In other Jeff Horn fights there has been drug testing, but we've heard nothing this time."

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/con...ng-prior-to-manny-pacquiao-jeff-horn-contest/


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody know when this starts UK time?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Anybody know when this starts UK time?


Date: Sunday, July 2

Venue: Suncorp Stadium, Brisbane, Australia

Start Time: 11:30 a.m. local time/4:30 a.m. BST/ 11:30 p.m. ET (Saturday)

Vegas Odds: Pacquiao (-650; bet $650 to win $100), Horn (+425; bet $100 to win $425), per OddsShark.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The weigh-in is about one and a half hours from now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Big Breakfast Pacquiao - 146
Joltin Jeff Horn - 147


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm excited for this fight of course it's MANNY PACQUIAO!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I'm excited for this fight of course it's MANNY PACQUIAO!


There are around 50,000 excited Australians with tickets to see Manny Pacquiao tomorrow. Some probably won't get much sleep tonight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hearns didn't make the trip? Haven't seen anything on Tommy Hearns being here


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Hearns didn't make the trip? Haven't seen anything on Tommy Hearns being here


Haven't seen Tommy either. But I did read somewhere Duran, Holyfield and Hearns among others, had confirmed they were coming.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pacquiao is still the best Welterweight in the world for the record.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Anyone know if this will be on tape delay for ESPN (US) or are they fighting at like 6AM local time to accommodate for US tv?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Anyone know if this will be on tape delay for ESPN (US) or are they fighting at like 6AM local time to accommodate for US tv?


I read it was going to be live on ESPN tonight, what time is it going to be Australia time?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I read it was going to be live on ESPN tonight, what time is it going to be Australia time?


Main event will be able 1:30pm local time in Brisbane

First fight for the day is set to start at 9:10am


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

So this fight is scheduled to go on around noon on a Sunday in Australia? Seems so odd when we
are used to seeing fights late in the evening here(USA).


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> So this fight is scheduled to go on around noon on a Sunday in Australia? Seems so odd when we
> are used to seeing fights late in the evening here(USA).


They are doing the fight on a Sunday arvo in Aus so it lines up with regular fight time in the states.

The yanks will get the fight live at the normal Saturday night time


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> So this fight is scheduled to go on around noon on a Sunday in Australia? Seems so odd when we
> are used to seeing fights late in the evening here(USA).


It's pretty much normal for us to be watch boxing/UFC ppv on a Sunday afternoon. Usually it ties in great with a good Sunday session on the beers and a game of Sunday footy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> It's pretty much normal for us to be watch boxing/UFC ppv on a Sunday afternoon. Usually it ties in great with a good Sunday session on the beers and a game of Sunday footy


It is shaping as a great Sunday afternoon today. That's for sure.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Jeff Horn's trainer, Glenn Rushton, expects a career defining performance from Horn against Pacquiao >>>
> 
> "*Manny has never fought anyone like Jeff.'' *
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

For those wondering about times, the Pacquiao - Horn fight is scheduled for about four and a half hours from now.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> For those wondering about times, the Pacquiao - Horn fight is scheduled for about four and a half hours from now.


Excellent. Thank you man!


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Someone tell me the times.... 

What time main event in UK or Eastern time?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Someone tell me the times....
> 
> What time main event in UK or Eastern time?


If you are getting a live telecast of Pacquiao-Horn, wherever you are in the world all you have to do is add about four and a quarter hours to the time showing on your clock now.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Someone tell me the times....
> 
> What time main event in UK or Eastern time?


That comes out to roughly 11:30pm EST


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

For the conceptually challenged.

The time in Brisbane is currently >>>










When the big hand has gone around 4 more times the bell will ring.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

OneTime said:


> Someone tell me the times....
> 
> What time main event in UK or Eastern time?


Program starts at 2am so probably 4-4:30am UK time


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Australian times...



DB Cooper said:


> The opening fights on the undercard are scheduled from 9.10am local time, with the major bouts commencing from 11.10am and the main event estimated to commence at approximately 1.30pm.
> 
> Jonel Dapidran (PHI) v Brent Dames (VIC, AUS) - Super Lightweight: 9.10am AEST
> 
> ...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Three and a half hours to go.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Three and a half hours to go.


I don't understand. 
Can you be more specific?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I don't understand.
> Can you be more specific?


Not without crayons.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Not without crayons.


:rofl


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone doing a,rbr?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Anyone doing a,rbr?


Of course not!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mosley look really good so far. - So does his opponent.

This could be a good fight.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can already tell I hate these commentators


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Shane Mosley Jr not on his dad's level


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mosley needs to put some muscle on he looks so skinny


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mostly Jr. Is a club fighter.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mosley got his fathers chin lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Shane Mosley Jr not on his dad's level


Not yet, but he's got really fast hands. His balance looks good, too.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight so far.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

A no muscle Mosley would KO McGregor


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Neither guy is great but this Toussaint Mosley Jr fight is turning in to a quality scrap.

Sadly seems like Teddy is on a heavy dose of Valium. I'm sure we'll get some of his insane rabid rants at some point


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good fight! You can tell both fighters want to let their hands go.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mosely has bad defense, just like his father.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Mosely has bad defense, just like his father.


Has his father's chin though


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Shane throwing feather fists


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Would have been good if this was a 10 rounder


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Has his father's chin though


Yes he does.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

everything mosley does looks about 80% proficient. the way he steps is wayyyy to deliberate and he ends up with his feet knocking together. his head movement is good at points but he doesnt slip enough. he also hangs on the outside pulsing his jab like against a heavy bag. 

but in a weird way i like him. he might lose but he is a welcome addition to the scene.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

the right man won. thought they were gonna rob him!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great win. For Toussaint. He's practically unknown in Aus. This will get his name out there


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

fuck Brisbane looks like an awesome city


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Aus has 4 wins up now on this card. Looking good


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh no! Stephen A. Smith is terrible on boxing broadcasts.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

the thing with mosley he lacks devil and variety, he is cocky and athletic sure. but he lacks that menice. he doesnt seem to have that knowledge on where he can win the fight/match


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Anyone doing a,rbr?


Heh, nobody did a rbr after all


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

is Jeff Fenech there?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

nuclear said:


> is Jeff Fenech there?


Yeah. He cornered his fighter Brock Jarvis


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel like Mosley, Jr. should have spent more time in the amateurs. I am glad the right guy got the decision. It was getting better for Shane though. Who knows how it would have played out over 10.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

teddys jetlagged :lol:


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

nuclear said:


> teddys jetlagged :lol:


Which seemingly has him putting in his best performance in ages.

Hoping to see more in conlan than I saw in his debut


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Mike Conlan related to "Pretty" Ricky Conlan


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Love this Conlon kid. Has everything going for him. Best thing that happened at Rio


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

the hell is this guy doing?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I thought you guys said there were no Mexicans in Australia?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"Competed in MMA"

Conor McGregor's boxing equivalent


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

anyone recognise that song owen came out to?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Tage_West said:


> anyone recognise that song owen came out to?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Conlan looks overrated as he'll.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Tim Bradley didn't finish his sentence


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

just me or does that ring look huge?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

These guys hyped up this fight, and it's a stinker.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Conlon looked better once he stopped clowning...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I thought you guys said there were no Mexicans in Australia?


Everyone wants to be mexican


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That dude just wanted a paycheck. No need to throw in the towel so early.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> These guys hyped up this fight, and it's a stinker.


It was his 3rd fight...not sure what you expected.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> These guys hyped up this fight, and it's a stinker.


He fought a jobber


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Who's commentating in the states for ESPN?

I've got a BoxNation stream and the espn one. Not sure who I should listen to.

Not really keen on listening to Stephen A if he's to main commentator


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

aww I don't need Stephen A in my boxing...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It was his 3rd fight...not sure what you expected.


I expected more than what I saw. I expected to WANT to see him fight again.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Stephen A: "If Pacquiao isn't careful, Horn could knock him out with a _cross check _just like Marquez."

Fucking hell


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

KOTF said:


> He fought a jobber


Some guys look like they will go far. This guy doesn't, IMHO.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

something about those Japaaans


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Who's commentating in the states for ESPN?
> 
> I've got a BoxNation stream and the espn one. Not sure who I should listen to.
> 
> Not really keen on listening to Stephen A if he's to main commentator


Tessitore, Atlas & Bradley.

Smith is in the studio offering 'analysis'


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

"Somethin about them Japans"

Timothy Bradley


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Who's commentating in the states for ESPN?
> 
> I've got a BoxNation stream and the espn one. Not sure who I should listen to.
> 
> Not really keen on listening to Stephen A if he's to main commentator


Teddy atlas and Tim bradley


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Exposed16 said:


> Tessitore, Atlas & Bradley.
> 
> Smith is in the studio offering 'analysis'


Ah ok.
I'll give the espn one a run for the next fight see how they sound.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

So far I've seen two Conlan fights where he looked patently ordinary against a couple bums culminating in what seem like scripted stoppages. My cynical side is bubbling with vitriol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Is there another fight before Pacquiao?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This next fight should be good.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

we gotta hooooooold oooooooooon


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Some guys look like they will go far. This guy doesn't, IMHO.


He looks alright, but you're right, not much of a killer instinct.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> This next fight should be good.


Whose going to win?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he walkin too slow...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Some guys look like they will go far. This guy doesn't, IMHO.


Match him up with right opponents and he'll get the random Sheamus push


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He looks alright, but you're right, not much of a killer instinct.


 I'll reserve judgemental to see how he does against better fighters.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It was his 3rd fight...not sure what you expected.


he is overated Pedrin. the sledge has spoken. former world champions, world champions, hall of famers. 3-0 is no excuse.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> he walkin too slow...


Ya, man. Got to listen to too much of the Bon Jovi shit.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> aww I don't need Stephen A in my boxing...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Whose going to win?


The Filipino.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Teddy snorted about 100mg of amphetamine salts before this. He's not even butchering Asian last names.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> he is overated Pedrin. the sledge has spoken. former world champions, world champions, hall of famers. 3-0 is no excuse.


LOL. I'm just saying he doesn't look special.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Kinoshita bladed


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

Sweet Caroline getting played there? FFS!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

atlas sounds high as fuck


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> atlas sounds high as fuck


Noticed it right away


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Stephen A: "If Pacquiao isn't careful, Horn could knock him out with a _cross check _just like Marquez."
> 
> Fucking hell


I'm watching on ESPN Deportes we got the spanish language ESPN commentator Sanchez with Juan Manuel Marquez. Fuck listening to Stephen A for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

ESPN isn't gonna cut to a commercial every round break for the main event are they? 

Hate that stuff!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kinoshita can't throw a straight punch...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good combination to finish...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gotta love a body shot KO.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm watching on ESPN Deportes we got the spanish language ESPN commentator Sanchez with Juan Manuel Marquez. Fuck listening to Stephen A for more than a few minutes.












he is genuinely everything i hate about sports casters. when they become the celebrity. 
"oh stev...yeah he could do a job. he does the sports, put him on air"

"but he doesnt know anything but the most obvious points of boxing"

i wouldnt mind him as the interviewer after the fight. he is far more comfortable than say kellerman but his severe lack of knowledge leaves him in this bubble where people have to talk down to him where then he thinks that oh i know something more than the other guy..

the epitome of fake it till you make it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Freddy sounds like he went to a search therapist. He sounds much better than before.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

is duterte there


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> he is genuinely everything i hate about sports casters. when they become the celebrity.
> "oh stev...yeah he could do a job. he does the sports, put him on air"
> 
> "but he doesnt know anything but the most obvious points of boxing"
> ...


He has be a caricature of himself. He does whatever the network wants him to do. He speaks his mind on his podcast, though. I actually like him and respect his opinion on his podcast. He's a sellout, though.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

smith was trashing Horn's level of opposition but its actually not bad for 17 fights...

http://boxrec.com/boxer/635000

especially for a guy who started at 18. not saying he'll win or anything


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He has be a caricature of himself. He does whatever the network wants him to do. He speaks his mind on his podcast, though. I actually like him and respect his opinion on his podcast. He's a sellout, though.


oh yeah. he speaks his mind but he knows naffin on boxing. i don't know basketball enough or american sports in general where he exists and has a niche of being a bit more verbose which shines against other more traditional failed journalists who lumped in with sports. but he doesnt know how little he knows. thats all im trying to getat.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow Freddy Roach looks fine doing pads


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Horny


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

anthems. of course...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Wow Freddy Roach looks fine doing pads


Freddy has always looked fine holding the pads.

He probably got both sides of the coin with boxing. It gave him the Parkinsons but these days it probably helps him fight the symptoms


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Pacquiao W 12


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

Bernstein going in.....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1481232648620174


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Freddy has always looked fine holding the pads.
> 
> He probably got both sides of the coin with boxing. It gave him the Parkinsons but these days it probably helps him fight the symptoms


He seems much better in interviews aswell


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

nuclear said:


> smith was trashing Horn's level of opposition but its actually not bad for 17 fights...
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/635000
> 
> especially for a guy who started at 18. not saying he'll win or anything


i've known of him since he beat Ben Rabah who should of beaten urango thus a world champion...within 10 fights as well....mickey conlon opponant maybe. but yeah faded Funeka a comebacking form of Randell Bailey. but if for arguement a beijing olympian form lets say the u.s. or u.k. had those names and the other guys he has fought it's perfectly acceptable of a world title tilt. no qualms. it's just that he gets the 'manny fight' it seems crazy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> oh yeah. he speaks his mind but he knows naffin on boxing. i don't know basketball enough or american sports in general where he exists and has a niche of being a bit more verbose which shines against other more traditional failed journalists who lumped in with sports. but he doesnt know how little he knows. thats all im trying to getat.


He's shit at commenting on boxing and should not be allowed to do ITT. He actually admitted he's not an expert on the sport, but he doea it for the paycheck.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pac - 149
Horn - 166


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Pac - 149
> Horn - 166


Lol is that official fight night weights?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Exposed16 said:


> Bernstein going in.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

espn never fails to pat themselves on the back...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope Horn fights him and throws bombs. Hope Manny gets the knockout.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Horn looks big as fuck, not giving Manny much respect either.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

10-9....Horn


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

horn shapes up like gamboa, throws like froch.



10-9 horn. GET IN KIDDA


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good round by Horn...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Horn will get caught eventually but hes doing well


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Horny going for it


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Horn wins round 1


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This should be Manny's last fight. He looks faded.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

10 9 Horn


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> This should be Manny's last fight. He looks faded.


First round he probably has ring rust, Pac will start getting his timing going soon


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Horn is pretty damn decent.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

close round but the counters look sharper form manny

19-19


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Horn has big balls.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Horn is going to get ktfo, think he was hurt abit then and just swung on adrenaline


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

10 9 Horn
9 10 Pac


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lol is that official fight night weights?


Aye, Horn is fat


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Horn will get dropped soon.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

shittin on Floyd again. There were 2 fighters in the ring that night...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2nd was Mannys I'd say, not scoring carefully though.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Aye, Horn is fat


Lol Manny needs to go 140 asap


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pacquiao is no longer wasting punches.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

1 Horn
2 Pacquiao


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Exposed16 said:


> Bernstein going in.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck ESPN and thatKardashian of sports talk Steven A. They wanna show big fights and be serious about showing boxing and then they put this uninformed moron on tv dumbing down an already du bed down audience.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you imagine this young guy gassing against a 38 year old man?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

29-28 MP


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Horny is starting to get lit up now...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

These left hands are starting to land, wonder if Horn will start slowing he started way too fast


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Horn now getting thrown around a bit. he can't get tired...


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Horn
Pac
Pac


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> ESPN isn't gonna cut to a commercial every round break for the main event are they?
> 
> Hate that stuff!


Yeah fuck those piecesofshitfor making money so they can show a Pacquiao fight on free tv. It's like a disease. You oeopke just gave tobitch and complain about everything.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

if and when Pacquiao can crank up the combos he'll have his way...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Horn is slowing down big time


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Yeah fuck those piecesofshitfor making money so they can show a Pacquiao fight on free tv. It's like a disease. You oeopke just gave tobitch and complain about everything.


Put down the drugs


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

3-1 pac


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

giving horn that round

38-38


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Hate watching PAC fight these days, looks so much more vulnerable


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Horn
Pac
Pac
Horn


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

48-47 MP


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I cant if this is Horn being awkward or Manny ageing or abit of both


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Man both men are throwing bombs. 3-2 horn


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr Applebee said:


> Hate watching PAC fight these days, looks so much more vulnerable


Plus hes giving up a 17lbs weight advantage, he would kill guys his own weight


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Horn 
Pac
Pac
Horn
Pac


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Manny is beating the hell out of this guy.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Horn's got Pacquiao swinging wild. He's landing too...


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know if pac looks old or if he just didn't take this fight serious.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Atlas is unbearable. And if this was Crawford I think Pacquiao would be asleep right now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Horn winning right now...


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Pacquiao doesn't look great. He is definitely leaving my top ten P4P.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

57-57 level half way for me


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn Horny got that last round.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Pacman might get stopped just because of age. Horn just has a young engine.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

I hope somebody puts gag in Atlas' mouth. He's fucking up a good fight with his non-stop talking.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Pacman is old.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlas is on Pacquiao's nuts tonight.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Horn
Pac
Pac 
Horn
Pac
Horn


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Put down the drugs


Find a girl to let you have sex with her.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Time to hang up the gloves Manny....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pac gotta get a half step closer to land that left...


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Plus hes giving up a 17lbs weight advantage, he would kill guys his own weight


Like Margarito? Dummy


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Horn tryna pull a Holyfield-Rahman.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got it 5-2 Manny...


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

I like how he pushes down on Manny head....PAC bleeding like a dog


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good shots inside by both guys...


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pacquiao hasn't landed one goid punch thus whole fight. All his punches are wide and slow. He's done as an elitefighter and looks like he wants out if this fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a fight lol, think Horn is deserving some credit though Pac didnt look bad against Bradley at all


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

67-66 to horn for me

last round was messy but the spots he gets manny in look really eyecatching. left hook to the body is looking really meaty.

butts are effecting manny.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I can see the fight being stopped and going to the scorecards.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Asks to look at cut, this dude swing wild, Few have ever came that way, at pac. punch for punch he had taken that left


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Sweet Science said:


> Atlas is on Pacquiao's nuts tonight.


And cocaine. How is thus babbling drug addict employed?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Horn
Pac
Pac
Horn
Pac
Pac


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

This is horrible to watch. Pac has needed to retire for a couple years and is setting himself up to be knocked out repeatedly until he calls is.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

....that was a knockdown. sure of it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a good thing that Manny is not fighting Crawford.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

tezel8764 said:


> Horn tryna pull a Holyfield-Rahman.


PAC was head first like this Barrera fight, now he is getting it from Horn.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Horn looks gassed


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Last round was big for Manny


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a headbutt knockdown lol


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

76-76 am i going mental on my card? that it's level right now?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

5-3 Pac


----------



## Dragon Punch (May 15, 2014)

Horn is so messy in his attacks coming in with his chin up in the air I still think Pac might catch him with a big one


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

PAC looks like shit. Hasn't thrown a single decent combination, looks like he's struggling with his range


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bradley would've beaten thus version of Manny. He's lethargic and is pushing his punches.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford would probably beat paquiao at this point.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ahahahaha...


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Love how Horn throws then, he ties up PAC.

Body to head, foot work, not bad. 
Lock that head down again.
PAC final push. Damn PAC, great stuff


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

6-3 Pac


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

You guys still wanna say PAC is old?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Horny got his shit pushed in that 9th round, it's a matter of time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They gonna stop it off that?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Both bleeding!!!!!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

86-85 MP
MAHAssive round. horn looks like he is falling apart at the seams


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

10-8 my ass


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

I really hate Atlas. He thinks hesbigger than the fight. He thinks hismouthisgonna make the fight. He needs to fuck off.

The ref is saying he's gonna stop the fight after one bad round?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Horny got his shit pushed in that 9th round, it's a matter of time.


Ref wants to stop this.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

7-3 Pac


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

95-95 still split with 2 to go.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

PAC power there but Horn is willing himself through.


Keep that weight on PAC neck, at every break. Sloppy 10th, these guys are just swinging.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Doc said:


> Crawford would probably beat paquiao at this point.


Its not even close.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Tape job intentional?
Twice now.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I kinda miss the version of pac that would've feasted on this guy


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Slimtrae said:


> PAC power there but Horn is willing himself through.
> 
> Keep that weight on PAC neck, at every break. Sloppy 10th, these guys are just swinging.


No, Pacquiao's hasn't had akjick out in 7 years and his punches are slow with no snap. What fighter are you watching?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

105-105


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Some close moments but honestly it's a clear Pacquiao win.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

A lot of fighters would have fallen.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

fight close to me...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Argentina :lol: wtf


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

who wins this round wins the fight on my card. 

though horn has been beaten up at point same with manny but sporadically. wouldt of called the 9th a 10-8 if i was so minded.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Should be a UD Manny, something like 8-4.

Good performance from Horny, dude is tough.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

9-3 Pac

the duel in Argentina


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Horn is interesting. glad I got to see him...


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Pac's done. I'm impressed enough he had a prime after 27 with his style and all the wars he was been in.

End of an Era folks.

Respect Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

That's twice the bell to end the round rang at the 10 second mark.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Teddy atlas has been very biased. Gave horn zero credit


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

12th round, no old fighter can throw like PAC is doing here.

Lost my stream 30 second away


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Horn fights like a bouncer. Pacquiao gonna be pissed at Arum for putting him im the ring with someone this sloppy


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Thought Manny won but credit to Horn. Didn't think he had anything close to that in him


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

115-114 toooo....horn. but i am happy to be proved wrong i feel like my card doesnt represent the fight enough personally. think the handspeed and the crisper shots will win the fight for manny though. horn leaves a winner whatever the result.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Slimtrae said:


> You guys still wanna say PAC is old?


You arent smart.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

No matter what, Horn will be celebrated as,a hero for surviving. He'd better stay away from the top welterweights, though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lmao fucken robbery


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

You see?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

wtfff??


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

ESPN needs to replace everyone on thus crew. They almost ruined an amazing fight.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Bullshit decision fuck Bob Arum.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. Don't agree with that decision


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Horny wins


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

*BULL

SHIT.

*
fucking _*ROBBERY.

*_
and i dont even really like pac.


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

Horn won. Pac was shite.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Australia is officiallly the worst country in the world.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

wow


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

WHAT?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

He was out on his feet literally one punch away from going down but Pacquiao kept swinging wildly lol what a weird fight


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Teddy hatin...


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Manny got fucked

Arum looking to make the rematch.

Cash is king


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

What a fight!!


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh god, now I gotta hear Atlas whine like his shitty score card was gospel.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Top Rank^^^^^^__________________________Boxnation^^^^

i cannot believe it.

117-111 makes no sense though


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Enjoy that fight Aussies, boxers won't be trying to visit you guys anytime soon.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Close fight, Pac is old, Horn isn't great.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

I thoughy Manny won it, but on first watch the rounds were clear.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol retire Pac.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

robbed

manny should never have gone 12 this shoulda been a ko


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wow what gift... Pac won close fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Never host a fight in Australia again. Ban all Australia fighters.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

117-111... Good luck having another good fight there again.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

very fun fight I think it's good for tv


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

IsaL said:


> I thoughy Manny won it, but on first watch the rounds were clear.


There werent very many switch rounds. Horn won 4 rounds at most.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wow...

horn did put up a big fight so whatever.... pretty close anyways.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

@Tobealegendyouhavetobeatalegend


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Why do I still watch this corrupt sport? Look how they do these legends. I'm out.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Australia...... 
the place legends go to be stopped.

Roy Jones Jr
Shane Mosley
And now the great Manny Pacquiao


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Never host a fight in Australia again. Ban all Australia fighters.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Robbery


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Get rid of Teddy Atlas, he has no business being on tv. He's gonna make this fight into a robbery and it was far from it. Great fight, shocking ending. Fuck Teddy Atlas. I'd rather listen to Stephen a than Atlas.

Thank God Pacquiao is no longer holding the title hostage. Great fight and boxing.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

the fix was in... horn reading his victory speech from a paper??? wtf


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pacquiao beat the shit out of him. Boxing with a huge black eye. Millions watched this fight for free to see a robbery


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> You arent smart.


Of course.
Like I got horn winning, do I?

Say that to someone who gave him the fight.

I don't rate a fans knowledge on one fight.
In fact, I don't care how fans score fights. You do.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Get rid of Teddy Atlas, he has no business being on tv. He's gonna make this fight into a robbery and it was far from it. Great fight, shocking ending. Fuck Teddy Atlas. I'd rather listen to Stephen a than Atlas.
> 
> Thank God Pacquiao is no longer holding the title hostage. Great fight and boxing.


Youre an idiot. Clear as a robbery can be. His face looked like someome hit him with a brick. He hit Pacquiap with a bunch of hwad butts. You Australian?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Not sure if I agree with the judges. Manny showed he is a bonafide legend and enhanced his GOAT status.
But I'm an Aussie so I will celebrate this victory


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

117-111 wtf was that judge watching. Felt Manny won but he looked like utter shite regardless.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol. Cherry pick blew up in Manny's face.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Lol. Cherry pick blew up in Manny's face.


Did you watch the fight?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i feel a bit guilty that i had horn winning.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Teddy not a happy camper.
Timmy thinking he's in Argentina.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Australia is officiallly the worst country in the world.





MichiganWarrior said:


> Never host a fight in Australia again. Ban all Australia fighters.


:rofl

abbycry:frochcry


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> No, Pacquiao's hasn't had akjick out in 7 years and his punches are slow with no snap. What fighter are you watching?


PAC vs Horn.

I scored it 8-4 PAC. Great effort by Horn loved his will.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

he got fucked but he had him


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Pac looked shot irrespective of the score. I had it 7-5 in his favor, but the face he was struggling with this guy says it all.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pacquiao beat the shit out of him. Boxing with a huge black eye. Millions watched this fight for free to see a robbery


In fairness the black eye was from the first head butt.
I agree with the rest of your sentiments, I had Manny by at least a round. 9th round was a 10/8 at best, KO at worst


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Stephen A - let's find those judges address :lol:

If I was Pacquiao I would just retire. He beat Horn, he doesn't need to have a rematch. With snakes like Arum around him it's best for him to focus on his career. He has nothing to prove.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> 117-111... Good luck having another good fight there again.


If thats the logic you want to go by, then the USA should never have hosted a fight in the past 20 years.


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

Tage_West said:


> i feel a bit guilty that i had horn winning.


Don't. 117-111 was wide. 115-113 was acceptable. Trying to place this as a Bradley type robbery is a joke.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Good job Teddy and Steven A. Huge fight on Espn and they just throw hissy fits and Steven A actually said this doesn't happen in the UFC and why boxing is garbage. I hope he loses his job seeing as UFC doesn't have any fights on ESPN and ESPN just signed a huge deal to have the biggest boxers in the world on ESPN. 

Fuck these pieces of shit.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

just to add, i had it 1 by horn but even i felt that didnt seem right.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Exposed16 said:


> Don't. 117-111 was wide. 115-113 was acceptable. Trying to place this as a Bradley type robbery is a joke.


It was a robbery. I was neutral here, Horn won 4 rounds at most...


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Enjoy that fight Aussies, boxers won't be trying to visit you guys anytime soon.


Fuck off idiot. One only has to look at how you scored the earlier rounds to know you're a blind fuckwit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> just to add, i had it 1 by horn but even i felt that didnt seem right.


It wasn't.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre an idiot. Clear as a robbery can be. His face looked like someome hit him with a brick. He hit Pacquiap with a bunch of hwad butts. You Australian?


True, Horn took some decent shots.

I like how Bradley pre fight said he doesn't like to fight guys with no style, don't know what to expect.
Kinda how I saw Horn tonight.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Every time Manny is about to get his freedom from Top Rank, Arum finds a way to reel him back in.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pacquiao was trying to kill this mutherfucker.


Horn is a fucking bum. I hope someone brings him to America and knocks him the fuck out.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Fuck off idiot. One only has to look at how you scored the earlier rounds to know you're a blind fuckwit.


I hate breaking this out but I love it at the same time.

Ydksab


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> If thats the logic you want to go by, then the USA should never have hosted a fight in the past 20 years.


Except for no one gives a crap about Argentina, oh sorry, Australia.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Doesn't Arum promote Horn too?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Lol retire Pac.


Me thinks he is waaaaayyyyyyyy too in debt.

Bob 'no Vaseline' Arum


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Horn moved incredibly well, plus Manny is clearly way past his prime. 

115 - 113 was exactly right. I could see it in either direction by a round, I guess.

How anyone could have Manny actually winning simply stuns me.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Arum up to his slimy ways as always. Just die already you old fuck.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Except for no one gives a crap about Argentina, oh sorry, Australia.


They do now, don't they, jizz wizard?

Here's a newsflash, liitle boy: America isn't the only country on this planet of ours. I know that's a difficult concept for you to understand being a yank but do try your best.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Horn moved incredibly well, plus Manny is clearly way past his prime.
> 
> 115 - 113 was exactly right. I could see it in either direction by a round, I guess.
> 
> How anyone could have Manny actually winning simply stuns me.


You never cease to amaze Cable


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> If thats the logic you want to go by, then the USA should never have hosted a fight in the past 20 years.


￼ ￼￼ :lol: :lol: Yeah compare Australia to the USA


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> There werent very many switch rounds. Horn won 4 rounds at most.


Agreed. I saw 8/4 or 7/5.

The under dog IMO got rounds just by shocking judges simply by throwing. Even though a lot missed, he was aggressive and at times effective.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I couldn't split them. It was a war with no loser.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> They do now, don't they, jizz wizard?
> 
> Here's a newsflash, liitle boy: America isn't the only country on this planet of ours. I know that's a difficult concept for you to understand being a yank but do try your best.


The irony when you say America isn't the only country on the planet :lol:

Newsflash - I'm not a yank you dumb kangaroo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pacquiao a bitch ass *****


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

good coverage though and I always like to hear teddy attlas ramblings I don't mind it...

good entertaining fight..

espn.. did it well and can't wait for Crawford and lomachenko..


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I hate breaking this out but I love it at the same time.
> 
> Ydksab


Like I said, just look at how you scored the earlier rounds and that tells the whole story about you. Full blown fetal alcohol syndrome at its finest with you, you rotting foreskin.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Horn moved incredibly well, plus Manny is clearly way past his prime.
> 
> 115 - 113 was exactly right. I could see it in either direction by a round, I guess.
> 
> How anyone could have Manny actually winning simply stuns me.


Definitely a perspective fight. I'd say Horn did way better than Bradley#1.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Horn landed 95 punches at 15% according to compubox. Was out on his feet, looks like he caught a brick to the cheek, had the ref tellong him he was gonna stop him.


Horrible night for boxing, never go to Australia to fight a Australian club fighter, never sign with Bob Arum


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The anti-Australian thing is uncalled for but I just can't give Horn the win.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> The irony when you say America isn't the only country on the planet :lol:
> 
> Newsflash - I'm not a yank you dumb kangaroo.


With the intelligence (or lack of) you've displayed in thread , it's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Like I said, just look at how you scored the earlier rounds and that tells the whole story about you. Full blown foetal alcohol syndrome at its finest with you, you rotting foreskin.


Show your card then ******.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao a bitch ass *****


There you go getting all racial again.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Pac won one of the first five rounds on my scorecard. Dominated the rest apart from the last round so he should've won by 1-2 rounds or a draw at worst. 
Still a great fight. Suck it up.
When will you donkeys realise that Australia can P4P generate more money than any other country? Of course this type of thing will happen, we are the sporting Mecca. FFS Liverpool's record attendance was a "friendly" at the MCG.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wow what a result. Imagine Pacman rematch in the phillipines. Looks like a manilla trip is on the cards


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pac was robbed but they need to chill on rnd 9. it wasnt 10-8 and Horn wasnt really close to being stopped.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> There you go getting all racial again.


No, no it's okay. Only white people can be racist.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did you watch the fight?


Can you justify this fight occurring? Jeff Horn did nothing to warrant a title shot.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> Every time Manny is about to get his freedom from Top Rank, Arum finds a way to reel him back in.


IMO, only reason he took this fight.

But I'm not sure Arum could've predicted this.

Did PAC ask ref to look at cut first time?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I had Pacman edging it. But no robbery at all.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Horn moved incredibly well, plus Manny is clearly way past his prime.
> 
> 115 - 113 was exactly right. I could see it in either direction by a round, I guess.
> 
> How anyone could have Manny actually winning simply stuns me.


yeah i switched between streams boxnation had it way in favour of horn, whereas Top Rank had it heavily manny.

i can get that the sharper work looked more 'point winning'than horns awkward overhand right jab whatever. but i was being swayed by horns body punching. left hook to the body when he stood manny up was clean and constant. also manny didnt get much off in some rounds. he would land a beutiful jab then get roughed up in the follow up which would have horn throwing and clipping him.

it was a tale of two fights. i think horn was bullying MP at times. then you'd see manny throwing a nice little combination then slipping out the side. out of the 2 i had it in my head that the judges would see it the other way round.

not a robbery personally but the 117-111 is just not possible to me.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Horn landed 95 punches at 15% according to compubox. Was out on his feet, looks like he caught a brick to the cheek, had the ref tellong him he was gonna stop him.
> 
> Horrible night for boxing, never go to Australia to fight a Australian club fighter, never sign with Bob Arum


International judges mate. You can't claim corruption.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Pac won one of the first five rounds on my scorecard. Dominated the rest apart from the last round so he should've won by 1-2 rounds or a draw at worst.
> Still a great fight. Suck it up.
> When will you donkeys realise that Australia can P4P generate more money than any other country? Of course this type of thing will happen, we are the sporting Mecca. FFS Liverpool's record attendance was a "friendly" at the MCG.


Horn clearly won the first round.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm eagerly awaiting press scores.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> International judges mate. You can't claim corruption.


Exactly. As I said to my mates at the pub when they went to the cards, there's no Aussies scoring this.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao a bitch ass *****


You're a disgrace.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I had Pacman edging it. But no robbery at all.


Exactly. It could have gone either way. I had Horn by 1 round but could have easily given at least 3 Horn rounds to Pac, they were that close.

But you've got the usual classless fuckwits in this thread doing what what they do best.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You're a disgrace.


Isn't he?

He's a pathetic little weasel, always crying foul & accusing everyone else of having racist agendas then posts something like that.

You wait & see him try to play the old "I was using it as a term of endearment like I do with my black friends" card.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Can you justify this fight occurring? Jeff Horn did nothing to warrant a title shot.


Pac accepted the fight, cancelled the fight, tried to relocate the fight to Asia.
Eventually took the 10 million.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

117-111 is a bad card. can't explain that...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Can you justify this fight occurring? Jeff Horn did nothing to warrant a title shot.


Horn was ranked fighter and could fufil the promotional side of things. It's not like Pacman ducked any obvious challengers


Aroused Koala said:


> Exactly. It could have gone either way. I had Horn by 1 round but could have easily given at least 3 Horn rounds to Pac, they were that close.
> 
> But you've got the usual classless fuckwits in this thread doing what what they do best.


Wouldn't worry about it. That's boxing for you.


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

This Stephen A Smith is a fucking wank.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn clearly won the first round.


I agree. But after 5 rounds Pac had only won 1 clear round. That was my point


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> 117-111 is a bad card. can't explain that...


I cringed at that card tbf. All 3 Aussie and kiwi mates I was with said Manny won but hardly crying about it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Only people who thought this fight was close are Australians and retards, or a mixture of both. 

Australia will be blackballed from the sport. Horn might be the GOAT worst welterweight champiom of alltime next to Senchenko and Baldomir


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Exposed16 said:


> This Stephen A Smith is a fucking wank.


agreed.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

as even atlas said before punches are negated when they are locked together. do you count a cuff round the head in a clinch? most of those set pieces where it seemed like it was a clinch had manny holding his hands up and horn throwing...hard to disguise that. one ref would of called it a clinch another would come to rip horns arm of his shoulder or another as tonight just let continue. if you are one of the compubox staffers are you really going to call one of those shots a punch?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> International judges mate. You can't claim corruption.


International judges like money too.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Only people who thought this fight was close are Australians and retards, or a mixture of both.
> 
> Australia will be blackballed from the sport. Horn might be the GOAT worst welterweight champiom of alltime next to Senchenko and Baldomir


Enlighten us all: How many times did Manny *"floor"* Horn in this fight?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Exactly. It could have gone either way. I had Horn by 1 round but could have easily given at least 3 Horn rounds to Pac, they were that close.
> 
> But you've got the usual classless fuckwits in this thread doing what what they do best.


I don't think anyone here had anything against horn. I sure as fuck didn't and I'm no pactard.

Pac won it fairly clearly, I would've been laughing my ass off had Horn legitimately won.

You're a biased retard, did you even score the fight?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

the thought of Horn vs Spence. Damn. maybe if they do it in a country where public executions are legal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> 117-111 is a bad card. can't explain that...


117-11 for either is just plain wrong.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

The whirl wind fighter exited the building a few years ago IMO.
Still quick for a fighter his age. 

Then add on Horns aggression way better than Bradley, Rios, Margarito, Algieri. Mosley, Clottey, ...IMO it was hard to see in those fights how much PAC slowed because none of those dudes were throwing to win.
Horn had the right game plan.

Kudos to both fighting without allowing the blood to deter them.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Definitely felt Pac won that fight, but also think he's either aged or unmotivated. Didn't see a single significant combination this fight. How are you going to throw a combination against mayweather with a "bum shoulder" and not against Jeff fucking Horn?


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Pacquiao won, oh well.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think anyone here had anything against horn. I sure as fuck didn't and I'm no pactard.
> 
> Pac won it fairly clearly, I would've been laughing my ass off had Horn legitimately won.
> 
> You're a biased retard, did you even score the fight?


Like I said, your early round scoring tells me everything I need to know about you and your boxing "knowledge".

If I want to read a retards opinion on boxing, I happily PM you. Until then, fuck off with the rest of the oxygen thieves crying robbery in this thread.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


>





Aroused Koala said:


> Enlighten us all: How many times did Manny *"floor"* Horn in this fight?


We get it, Australia sucks at boxing, youll never have a fighter as great as pacquiao.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Only people who thought this fight was close are Australians and retards, or a mixture of both.
> 
> Australia will be blackballed from the sport. Horn might be the GOAT worst welterweight champiom of alltime next to Senchenko and Baldomir


Ey man, you only think it was a robbery because it wasn't stopped on a low blow, Powder.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I agree. But after 5 rounds Pac had only won 1 clear round. That was my point


Apologies. I've had a big afternoon.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Horn was ranked fighter and could fufil the promotional side of things.


Promotional side, maybe. We'll see what the final numbers tally to.

But don't try to justify this using rankings by belt orgs. They're garbage and are regularly manipulated. Hell, Ali Raymond was rated top 15 in the world by the WBO before he died and he actually moved up the WBA rankings after he had been dead for a month.



> It's not like Pacman ducked any obvious challengers
> 
> Wouldn't worry about it. That's boxing for you.


 Terrance Crawford would like to have a word with you.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Pacquiao won, oh well.


Nah. It was on free tv on espn the biggest sports network in the us. Hyped to jesus. This was a horrific development. If it was on ppv and 10 people bought it that would be different.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We get it, Australia sucks at boxing, youll never have a fighter as great as pacquiao.


That may be true but you still didn't answer my question, Talcum:

How many times did Manny *"floor"* Horn in this fight?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Like I said, your early round scoring tells me everything I need to know about you and your boxing "knowledge".
> 
> If I want to read a retards opinion on boxing, I happily PM you. Until then, fuck off with the rest of the oxygen thieves crying robbery in this thread.


Just say you didn't score the fight and stop teasing.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah. It was on free tv on espn the biggest sports network in the us. Hyped to jesus. This was a horrific development. If it was on ppv and 10 people bought it that would be different.


Que?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> 117-111 is a bad card. can't explain that...


Argentine judging mate.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

church11 said:


> Definitely felt Pac won that fight, but also think he's either aged or unmotivated. Didn't see a single significant combination this fight. How are you going to throw a combination against mayweather with a "bum shoulder" and not against Jeff fucking Horn?


I think Team Pac just flat out underestimated Horn across the board.

Regardless of who we thought won or not, I'd say Jeff definitely gave Pacman more troubles than anyone around Pac thought he was capable of. 
Everyone including a lot of people here thought it would be a walk over. Pac and his team were already talkin about what's up after Horn.

Complacency and underestimation all round


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> That may be true but you still didn't answer my question, Talcum:
> 
> How many times did Manny *"floor"* Horn in this fight?


He threw Horn down once.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

DB Cooper said:


> I couldn't split them. It was a war with no loser.


According to Twitter and Steven A Smith, UFC was the winner today and boxing is dead.

I truly hope ESPN bitch slaps Smith. Promoting UFC during Espn' s biggest boxing telecast in years and the start of a huge series of fights. Good job Steve.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Argentine judging mate.


not giving a fuck judging...


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Apologies. I've had a big afternoon.


Me too. That's why I may have been unclear. 
My beloved Brisbane Lions just knocked off the Bombers.
Brisbane FTW!!!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> According to Twitter and Steven A Smith, UFC was the winner today and boxing is dead.
> 
> I truly hope ESPN bitch slaps Smith. Promoting UFC during Espn' s biggest boxing telecast in years and the start of a huge series of fights. Good job Steve.


Tell that to the 50,000 people at Suncorp and the millions who watched Horn-Pacquiao by various means in about 180 different countries.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Me too. That's why I may have been unclear.
> My beloved Brisbane Lions just knocked off the Bombers.
> Brisbane FTW!!!!


Yes, we lost the unlosable. It was on at the pub on another screen and I watched the fight the whole time.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> International judges like money too.


'dont bring boxing to Australia'

Ridiculous shameless comment


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We get it, Australia sucks at boxing, youll never have a fighter as great as pacquiao.


Fenech was pretty badass though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> According to Twitter and Steven A Smith, UFC was the winner today and boxing is dead.
> 
> I truly hope ESPN bitch slaps Smith. Promoting UFC during Espn' s biggest boxing telecast in years and the start of a huge series of fights. Good job Steve.


gotta say I agree. The UFC shouldn't even be brought up tonight...


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Super Kalleb said:


>


Are these stats lower than PAC previous few fights?

Can a fighter be past their prime but still throw as many when they were peak?

IMO, a past it fighter, doesn't throw as much, ergo; can't pull the trigger, see the opening.

Not sure why Roach allowed PAC to go to ropes As often as he did-judges surely could've seen that as effective aggression.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Doc said:


> good coverage though and I always like to hear teddy attlas ramblings I don't mind it...
> 
> good entertaining fight..
> 
> espn.. did it well and can't wait for Crawford and lomachenko..


Yeah, awesome that all they did was bad mouth boxing and say the UFC was better. I love to hear nothing else besides that as a boxing fan because cry baby Teddy Atlas doesn't know how to score a fight and shocker,,, Steven A scored it the same way. Do you think he even scored the fight or just copied Atlas' scorecard like most fans copy Lederman's because they have no clue on how to score a fight?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Promotional side, maybe. We'll see what the final numbers tally to.
> 
> But don't try to justify this using rankings by belt orgs. They're garbage and are regularly manipulated. Hell, Ali Raymond was rated top 15 in the world by the WBO before he died and he actually moved up the WBA rankings after he had been dead for a month.
> 
> Terrance Crawford would like to have a word with you.


Crawford has been campaigning for a Pacquiao fight? Must of missed that one. He isn't even a ranked welterweight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> 'dont bring boxing to Australia'
> 
> Ridiculous shameless comment


It takes all types to make up a forum.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fyi, Teddy Atlas turns 61 at the end of the month. And we all know how much sharper, faster and smarter humans get when they hit 60. I'm sure he didn't miss one punch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> Fenech was pretty badass though.


Kostya fought as an Aussie too.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Kostya fought as an Aussie too.


As did Vic Darchinian


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Horn landed 95 punches at 15% according to compubox. Was out on his feet, looks like he caught a brick to the cheek, had the ref tellong him he was gonna stop him.
> 
> Horrible night for boxing, never go to Australia to fight a Australian club fighter, never sign with Bob Arum


Ok Steven B Smith


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That thing Horn did with the walking stick did get on my tits a bit.Seems a nice kid but became annoying at the end.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 2nd was Mannys I'd say, not scoring carefully though.





Pedrin1787 said:


> Horny is starting to get lit up now...





Pedrin1787 said:


> I got it 5-2 Manny...





Pedrin1787 said:


> Just say you didn't score the fight and stop teasing.


You claim that you were "not scoring carefully though" yet claim it's a robbery, not to mention based on your score card, you had Manny dominating the first half of the fight when any reasonable viewer would have at least had it even or in Horns favour.

I'm going to take a guess here and say you were watching the fight with Stephen A Smiths commentary which is understandable as like SAS, you don't have enough boxing knowledge to fill an egg cup.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Anyone still want to ask who Jeff Horn is?

Anyone?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> As did Vic Darchinian


And Aussie Joe Bugner.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Tage_West said:


> as even atlas said before punches are negated when they are locked together. do you count a cuff round the head in a clinch? most of those set pieces where it seemed like it was a clinch had manny holding his hands up and horn throwing...hard to disguise that. one ref would of called it a clinch another would come to rip horns arm of his shoulder or another as tonight just let continue. if you are one of the compubox staffers are you really going to call one of those shots a punch?


definitely a few ways to interpret who won the inside fight. I was surprised the ref allowed him to keep learning/pushing down on PAC, his camp definitely worked on that in the gym.

Overall entertaining fight, but hurts to see a warrior like PAC placed in such predicaments.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> You claim that you were "not scoring carefully though" yet claim it's a robbery, not to mention based on your score card, you had Manny dominating the first half of the fight when any reasonable viewer would have at least had it even or in Horns favour.
> 
> I'm going to take a guess here and say you were watching the fight with Stephen A Smiths commentary which is understandable as like SAS, you don't have enough boxing knowledge to fill an egg cup.


Read my earlier post retard, I was watching ESPN Deportes.

Juan Manuel Marquez also had Manny winning the fight and was surprised with the judge's score.

I was not scoring carefully the first couple rounds but started paying attention after Horns promising performance.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I think Team Pac just flat out underestimated Horn across the board.
> 
> Regardless of who we thought won or not, I'd say Jeff definitely gave Pacman more troubles than anyone around Pac thought he was capable of.
> Everyone including a lot of people here thought it would be a walk over. Pac and his team were already talkin about what's up after Horn.
> ...


He landed 15% of his punches and the ref had his hand over his heart telling the kid he was gonna stop the fight.

His team were stupid putting him in there with a pub fighter at his age after such a long layoff. 


CASH_718 said:


> Ok Steven B Smith


Breh you seriously score the fight for Horn? Was it the head butts or headlocks that swung the fight for you?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> definitely a few ways to interpret who won the inside fight. I was surprised the ref allowed him to keep learning/pushing down on PAC, his camp definitely worked on that in the gym.
> 
> Overall entertaining fight, but hurts to see a warrior like PAC placed in such predicaments.


I thought Horn should have clinched and lent on Pacquiao far more. It was an opportunity wasted when he was the bigger fighter.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> Anyone still want to ask who Jeff Horn is?
> 
> Anyone?


First I've seen him, but I don't think too many other guys will go to ropes as often as PAC did. & Height/fighter with longer reach would lessen Horns chance of gashing his foe's head IMO.

I think there are a few styles es that can nullify Horn.

Nevertheless, a pretty good fighter


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Anyone still want to ask who Jeff Horn is?
> 
> Anyone?


A goofy pub fighter that got one of the worst robberies in the last 10 years. And is going to be sacrificed to an American belt holder at the first opportunity if Pacquiao doesnt smash his face in first


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Breh you seriously score the fight for Horn? Was it the head butts or headlocks that swung the fight for you?


No, I had it close for Pacquiao but Horn winning is way more tolerable than Steven A Smith and jerkoff Teddy Atlas shitting all over boxing because their guy didn't win. They did respected the sport and I really hope I don't see either on of them on A boxing telecast ever again. All they want to do is great controversy and put themselves in the center of it. They did nothing but hurt boxing tonight on what was a great night. Fuck both if them and anyone who agrees with them.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> I thought Horn should have clinched and lent on Pacquiao far more. It was an opportunity wasted when he was the bigger fighter.


I thought thats exactly what he was trying to do...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> First I've seen him, but I don't think too many other guys will go to ropes as often as PAC did. & Height/fighter with longer reach would lessen Horns chance of gashing his foe's head IMO.
> 
> I think there are a few styles es that can nullify Horn.
> 
> Nevertheless, a pretty good fighter


A pretty good fighter with a world title strap around his waste. Everybody knows who he is now. The 'pretend you don't know who Jeff Horn' game is over.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Read my earlier post retard, I was watching ESPN Deportes.
> 
> Juan Manuel Marquez also had Manny winning the fight and was surprised with the judge's score.
> 
> I was not scoring carefully the first couple rounds but started paying attention after Horns promising performance.


Yeah i watched it on ESPN deportes as well.

What the fuck was up with Jorge Eduardo Sanchez's accent tonight? Shit was annoying as fuck.

Juan was class as always.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> I thought thats exactly what he was trying to do...


He should have done more of it. I'm sure in the rematch he will be instructed to.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

This is too funny lmao. I'm loving every bit of this. What a great night.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> A pretty good fighter with a world title strap around his waste. Everybody knows who he is now. The 'pretend you don't know who Jeff Horn' game is over.


Shit yeah, he is known now, but not everyone is agreeing he won.

He may be known as the guy beating an old PAC.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

DB Cooper said:


> Anyone still want to ask who Jeff Horn is?
> 
> Anyone?


Who?

Jeff Horn.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Shit yeah, he is known now, but not everyone is agreeing he won.
> 
> He may be known as the guy beating an old PAC.


You missed the point entirely - though I'm sure it was intentional.

Everybody knows who Jeff Horn is. If you don't you don't follow the sport.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> No, I had it close for Pacquiao but Horn winning is way more tolerable than Steven A Smith and jerkoff Teddy Atlas shitting all over boxing because their guy didn't win. They did respected the sport and I really hope I don't see either on of them on A boxing telecast ever again. All they want to do is great controversy and put themselves in the center of it. They did nothing but hurt boxing tonight on what was a great night. Fuck both if them and anyone who agrees with them.


It was a fucking robbery. What the fuck they supposed to say? He landed 15% punches. The ref and ring doctor were checking his pulse? Are they supposed to lie? Teddy is from Staten Island, lives and breathes boxing, hes a real one who held a gun to tysobs face, not the one to let shit slide.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> There you go getting all racial again.


I call every male a ***** and every female a bitch. So hop off my nuts, bitch


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I call every male a ***** and every female a bitch. So hop off my nuts, bitch


There it is.

STFU you racist, piece of shit cunt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Isn't he?
> 
> He's a pathetic little weasel, always crying foul & accusing everyone else of having racist agendas then posts something like that.
> 
> You wait & see him try to play the old "I was using it as a term of endearment like I do with my black friends" card.


You a bitch ass ***** also


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I call every male a ***** and every female a bitch. So hop off my nuts, bitch


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It was a fucking robbery. What the fuck they supposed to say? He landed 15% punches. The ref and ring doctor were checking his pulse? Are they supposed to lie? Teddy is from Staten Island, lives and breathes boxing, hes a real one who held a gun to tysobs face, not the one to let shit slide.


#nolowblowmeansnodefinitivewin


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You a bitch ass ***** also


You're a racist little cunt.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You a bitch ass ***** also


:rofl bball got some henny in him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl bball got some henny in him.


Lol tequila. And LMAO at these dumb ****** from across the bond trying to interpret our slang.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

*"You must defeat a legend in order to become a legend." *- Danny "Green Machine" Green


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl bball got some henny in him.


Look at you, another whinger who plays the race card at every opportunity, cheerleading the use of a racist term.

I guess when you've got a face like a prolapsed arsehole you can't be too choosy when it comes to the friends you have :yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol tequila. And LMAO at these dumb ****** from across the bond trying to interpret our slang.


@Zopilote @Pedrin1787 yall driven bball home or what?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol tequila. And LMAO at these dumb ****** from across the bond trying to interpret our slang.


You're a weasel.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> @Zopilote @Pedrin1787 yall driven bball home or what?


Homie @Doc got me


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> @Zopilote @Pedrin1787 yall driven bball home or what?


Maybe lynch sum ****** on their way home, huh Talcum?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Homie @Doc got me


Why dat bruh? Is you a drunk *****, homie?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Why dat bruh? Is you a drunk *****, homie?


Yeah there's a difference when I say it and when you say it, Peter


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Only people who thought this fight was close are Australians and retards, or a mixture of both.
> 
> Australia will be blackballed from the sport. Horn might be the GOAT worst welterweight champiom of alltime next to Senchenko and Baldomir


Someone's salty Horn came to fight, unlike Floyd, and gave us a great fight.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah there's a difference when I say it and when you say it, Peter


My *****! It's okay my *****, you've educated me on your inner-city slang.

You my ***** now, aight?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> @Zopilote @Pedrin1787 yall driven bball home or what?


:rofl I don't want to pull a @turbotime, pigs here won't give me a pass for my ethnicity.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

@bballchump11 What up homie, you gone quiet on me *****?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

I think I might have found the magic key to shutting Talcum & b-b-b-buttballchump up :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> My *****! It's okay my *****, you've educated me on your inner-city slang.
> 
> You my ***** now, aight?


Smh. Your true colors are showing


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Smh. Your true colors are showing


:rofl

Why is it okay for you to call me a ***** but when I call you a ***** I'm apparently showing my true colours, which you are no doubt implying are racist?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> The whirl wind fighter exited the building a few years ago IMO.
> Still quick for a fighter his age.
> 
> Then add on Horns aggression way better than Bradley, Rios, Margarito, Algieri. Mosley, Clottey, ...IMO it was hard to see in those fights how much PAC slowed because none of those dudes were throwing to win.
> ...


The Pac from any of those fights would obliterate Horn...get the fuck out of here with that shit


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :rofl I don't want to pull a @turbotime, pigs here won't give me a pass for my ethnicity.


We gotta go to canada. Minorities live like kings.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl
> 
> Why is it okay for you to call me a ***** but when I call you a ***** I'm apparently showing my true colours, which you are no doubt implying are racist?


You foreal? It's ok for me to make fun of my mom, but not for you to do it.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You foreal? It's ok for me to make fun of my mom, but not for you to do it.


Oh you wanna do yo momma jokes now, my *****?

Okay, yo momma so fat the sun revolves around HER!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We gotta go to canada. Minorities live like kings.


My boy wanted to go to Toronto in July. Should I check it out?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh you wanna do yo momma jokes now, my *****?
> 
> Okay, yo momma so fat the sun revolves around HER!


:rofl Youre Corny peter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh you wanna do yo momma jokes now, my *****?
> 
> Okay, yo momma so fat the sun revolves around HER!


You've been waiting all your life you find an opportunity to say it in public. Come fly out to Atlanta and see how it goes for you here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> My boy wanted to go to Toronto in July. Should I check it out?


I would, bet the pawgin is glorious.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl Youre Corny peter.


STFU bitch-ass *****


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I would, bet the pawgin is glorious.


Lol I'll give it a go. I have the Dominican Republic in the fall and I heard some great things about that island :tdh


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You've been waiting all your life you find an opportunity to say it in public. Come fly out to Atlanta and see how it goes for you here.


You never answered my question *****.

Why is it okay for you to call me a bitch-ass ***** but when I call you my ***** you turn into a butthurt *****, my *****?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

@bballchump11 Here it is my *****:



Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl
> 
> Why is it okay for you to call me a ***** but when I call you a ***** I'm apparently showing my true colours, which you are no doubt implying are racist?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You've been waiting all your life you find an opportunity to say it in public. Come fly out to Atlanta and see how it goes for you here.


It's funny how you suddenly lost your sense of humour huh?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bill Mahr over here


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol I'll give it a go. I have the Dominican Republic in the fall and I heard some great things about that island :tdh


Dominicans breh.



http://imgur.com/Hs5fU5J


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Still no answer @bballchump11 ?



Tuff Gong said:


> You never answered my question *****.
> 
> Why is it okay for you to call me a bitch-ass ***** but when I call you my ***** you turn into a butthurt *****, my *****?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

https://mobile.twitter.com/search?q=manny+pacquiao&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search

Horn getting no respect for his "win"


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> IMO, a past it fighter, doesn't throw as much, ergo; can't pull the trigger, see the opening.
> 
> N


Hopkins threw 800 punches against Joppy.

But was part of the gameplan.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It was a fucking robbery. What the fuck they supposed to say? He landed 15% punches. The ref and ring doctor were checking his pulse? Are they supposed to lie? Teddy is from Staten Island, lives and breathes boxing, hes a real one who held a gun to tysobs face, not the one to let shit slide.


Teddy is 60 years old and was cheerleading for Pacquiao for years. Talking jive and calling him "the real one" because he pulled a gun on a 15 year old so that gives his horrible scorecards validity or his "me me me me, look at me, listen to me" drama wueen attitude anyless tolerable. And Staten Island is the heroin capitol of NYC so what does him being from that land fill have to do with anything?

And the ref was terrible and is a known terrible ref. Horn had one bad round and he try and stop the fight in the corner? Show me a ref doing that in any other fight. He didn't even get dropped, what are you even talking about? "Doctor checked his pulse he knew he was alive because he never left his feet".


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/search?q=manny+pacquiao&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search
> 
> Horn getting no respect for his "win"


The sheeple heard Teddy Atlas' scorecard and that's gospel. You think any of them scored the fight? No one bothered, everyone one thought it wasn't gonna go past 5 rounds.

Why don't you and your boy Steven A train BJJ together naked. He should be out of a job soon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dominicans breh.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hs5fU5J


I'm about to go wild down there. Plus everything is cheap there


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

And when you have to constantly bring up punch stats you already lost the argument. The punch stats are counted by humans, so if humans messed up the scoring of the fight it's way easier to mess up trying to tally hundreds of landed and missed punches.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bill Mahr over here


Different word my ***** - I know the 6 letter version is a BAD word but ***** can't be bad since you use it here?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Teddy is 60 years old and was cheerleading for Pacquiao for years. Talking jive and calling him "the real one" because he pulled a gun on a 15 year old so that gives his horrible scorecards validity or his "me me me me, look at me, listen to me" drama wueen attitude anyless tolerable. And Staten Island is the heroin capitol of NYC so what does him being from that land fill have to do with anything?
> 
> And the ref was terrible and is a known terrible ref. Horn had one bad round and he try and stop the fight in the corner? Show me a ref doing that in any other fight. He didn't even get dropped, what are you even talking about? "Doctor checked his pulse he knew he was alive because he never left his feet".


:rofl fuck does dropped have to do with anything. It's the fighters who don't go down who end up dying. Pacquiao was loading up his shots trying to kill horn and his face looked like he was in a car accident and he didn't throw a punch the entire round. It wasn't just the ref who was going to stop It it was the doctor making sure that ***** was still alive too. me guess he was hating on mr 15% connect headlock champion too?

Atlas always loses his shit when robberies happen btw. A horrible night for the sport.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl fuck does dropped have to do with anything. It's the fighters who don't go down who end up dying. Pacquiao was loading up his shots trying to kill horn and his face looked like he was in a car accident and he didn't throw a punch the entire round. It wasn't just the ref who was going to stop It it was the doctor making sure that ***** was still alive too. me guess he was hating on mr 15% connect headlock champion too?
> 
> Atlas always loses his shit when robberies happen btw. A horrible night for the sport.


YEAH MY *****!!! YOU TELL THAT ***** WHAT TIME IT IS!!! NEW JACK CITY FLAVA FLAV GONE DEEP LONG DICK STYLE ON THAT *****'S ASS!!!


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl fuck does dropped have to do with anything. It's the fighters who don't go down who end up dying. Pacquiao was loading up his shots trying to kill horn and his face looked like he was in a car accident and he didn't throw a punch the entire round. It wasn't just the ref who was going to stop It it was the doctor making sure that ***** was still alive too. me guess he was hating on mr 15% connect headlock champion too?
> 
> Atlas always loses his shit when robberies happen btw. A horrible night for the sport.


The ref said he was going to stop the fight. Are you now going to act like the doctor looking at a fighter I the corner is a sign if him clearly losing the fight and almost his life and his teddy bear and his favorite trapper keeper. Go to sleep you don't have a point.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> The ref said he was going to stop the fight. Are you now going to act like the doctor looking at a fighter I the corner is a sign if him clearly losing the fight and almost his life and his teddy bear and his favorite trapper keeper. Go to sleep you don't have a point.


Yeah he was looking at horn for no reason. He wasn't getting molly whopped around the ring. He didn't look like the mask in there. Dumb *****


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah he was looking at horn for no reason. He wasn't getting molly whopped around the ring. He didn't look like the mask in there. Dumb *****


Yes. Horn slipped everyone of those punches and Willie Pep style he actualky won the 9th round just by making Pacwuiao miss.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We gotta go to canada. Minorities live like kings.





bballchump11 said:


> My boy wanted to go to Toronto in July. Should I check it out?


Why go someplace where you're a minority? Why don't African Americans want to go to Africa? Why do African Americans use the word ***** at all given its origins and history?


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

PAC is my favourite fighter, but he lost that in a close scrappy ugly fight. He looked like a 38 year old fighter tonight. I'd say 115-113 was about right. I didn't score it but I had Horn up 4-1 after 5 rounds. His next fight should be his last, it would be a shame to see him go out like this, but he has had a legendary career. Horn wouldn't have won more than a round 8 years ago.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> My boy wanted to go to Toronto in July. Should I check it out?


Definitely. Though I personally like Montreal better than Toronto (on a vacation basis)


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

The fella who conlan fought looks like a seedy character out of a moody 80's or 90's film like chopper.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Why go someplace where you're a minority? Why don't African Americans want to go to Africa? Why do African Americans use the word ***** at all given its origins and history?


Don't expect an answer to your last question too soon.


----------



## Mattress (Jun 5, 2013)

I had PAC by 2 rounds...maybe 3.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> Don't expect an answer to your last question too soon.


It's weird. Kinda like some twisted Stockholm Syndrome complex.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> It's weird. Kinda like some twisted Stockholm Syndrome complex.


It's like they want exclusivity - to be able to use a word that white people aren't allowed to use.

The historical connotations of said word are ignored if it means they can flaunt it in front of white people - even use it to insult white people - under the belief that should a white person reply in kind it means they are "showing their true colours".

Fuck that shit, it's a cunt's trick. If some cunt wants to call me a "bitch ass *****" then I'll exercise my right to call him the same thing back.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl
> 
> Why is it okay for you to call me a ***** but when I call you a ***** I'm apparently showing my true colours, which you are no doubt implying are racist?


@Bogotazo

You're the expert on racism around here.

Would you care to explain why your buddy @bballchump11 thinks it's okay for him to call me a "bitch ass *****" but it's not okay for me to call him a "bitch ass *****" back?


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

see that scumbag with the white bob marley avatar is spewing his racist filth all over this thread

anyway, just came into say #51


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It's like they want exclusivity - to be able to use a word that white people aren't allowed to use.
> 
> The historical connotations of said word are ignored if it means they can flaunt it in front of white people - even use it to insult white people - under the belief that should a white person reply in kind it means they are "showing their true colours".
> 
> Fuck that shit, it's a cunt's trick. If some cunt wants to call me a "bitch ass *****" then I'll exercise my right to call him the same thing back.


Nobody cares that you say the n word online, we know you ain't saying it to a black person in real 
Iife Peter.

@CuckoCuckitas what I tell you about quoting me without my permission?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mattress said:


> I had PAC by 2 rounds...maybe 3.


Congrats, you have two eyes and a functioning brain.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobody cares that you say the n word online, we know you ain't saying it to a black person in real
> Iife Peter.
> 
> @CuckoCuckitas what I tell you about quoting me without my permission?


Hey Talcum, @bballchump11 's cheeky demeanour noticeably changed once I started using his insult on him.

He even whined " I can talk about my momma but you can't" :rofl

I mean, if you can't take what you dish out, why dish it out in the first place?

I bet he wouldn't call me "*****" to my face.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Wig said:


> see that scumbag with the white bob marley avatar is spewing his racist filth all over this thread
> 
> anyway, just came into say #51


You're the fucking idiot who thinks the earth is flat & moonlight's cold, yeah?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobody cares that you say the n word online, we know you ain't saying it to a black person in real
> Iife Peter.
> 
> @CuckoCuckitas what I tell you about quoting me without my permission?


What makes you think that someone wouldn't say that in person to a black person? Do you instantaneously grow a heart and balls at the mention of a word, boy?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881377624546713600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881376169915973634
@bballchump11 @Atlanta


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> What makes you think that someone wouldn't say that in person to a black person? Do you instantaneously grow a heart and balls at the mention of a word, boy?


Yeah good point.

Also @MichiganWarrior what does it matter whether I would or wouldn't say it in person to a black person?

What does that have to do with that bitchmade ****** @bballchump11 calling me a bitch ass ***** then crying racism because I called him a bitch ass ***** back?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> PAC is my favourite fighter, but he lost that in a close scrappy ugly fight. He looked like a 38 year old fighter tonight. I'd say 115-113 was about right. I didn't score it but I had Horn up 4-1 after 5 rounds. His next fight should be his last, it would be a shame to see him go out like this, but he has had a legendary career. Horn wouldn't have won more than a round 8 years ago.


I had Horn up 4-1 after 5 rounds and I thought Pac got him in the end. And I'm a Horn fanboy. You are spot on with this post.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

The mere fact that PAC couldn't find this guy or avoid him for round after round means the writing is on the wall for him. Regardless of your scorecard he should retire, the Vargas fight was similar, the last time he looked great was against Marquez, it seems that every fight he is in nowadays is scrappy, I think he is considerably slower, and that was such a big part of his game, not just his hands but his footwork and head movement, he could take a rematch maybe in Manila and really focus and hopefully retire a champion, either way I don't want to see him fight more than once more, what more can an 8 divisional champ and 5 time lineal champ do?


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

Felt Pacman won 115-113

Ref waned horn pulled out !


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Forget the fight. This was the moment of the night :lol:


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Why go someplace where you're a minority? Why don't African Americans want to go to Africa? Why do African Americans use the word ***** at all given its origins and history?


well well well look at you neanderthals arguing & fighting again, we can't take you fuckers anywhere

See, its like this, you know how people have called you a "wog" etc & then along came "Wogs out of work" & "wogarama" etc & every respectable ethnic gentleman started having a great old time calling themselves wogs etc & you had in London young jewish lads from North London who support Tottenham calling themselves Yids & the yid army, well i wouldn't expect this to occur to you knuckle draggers but its about reclaiming an insult, making it "yours" lessening the impact, taking away power from it, frustrating the yokel with the big mouth, but this kind of thing is far too intellectual for the likes off you lot

Need any more help, i'll be floating around the forums, Ciao


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually found out the fucking result by accident and heard some throw the term controversial and robbery which was ludicrous.

Close fight I had Manny by 2 but can't argue with Horn winning by the same score It was tight but the 6 Round swing though was off though.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> well well well look at you neanderthals arguing & fighting again, we can't take you fuckers anywhere
> 
> See, its like this, you know how people have called you a "wog" etc & then along came "Wogs out of work" & "wogarama" etc & every respectable ethnic gentleman started having a great old time calling themselves wogs etc & you had in London young jewish lads from North London who support Tottenham calling themselves Yids & the yid army, well i wouldn't expect this to occur to you knuckle draggers but its about reclaiming an insult, making it "yours" lessening the impact, taking away power from it, frustrating the yokel with the big mouth, but this kind of thing is far too intellectual for the likes off you lot
> 
> Need any more help, i'll be floating around the forums, Ciao


Yeah, a few decided to make some $$$ out of the word. Just typical sellouts. No surprise really from some minority Greeks.

Yeah, us Serbs aren't about trying to reclaim an insult and making it ours to lessen the impact. That's for ****. We take away the power from it by never accepting it and overthrowing the cunts who tried imposing it on us. That's what we do. But if you think it's some kind of intellectual progressiveness for African Americans to call each other ******, good for you. You'd no doubt be applauding our indigenous for their intellectual endeavours if they started calling each other abo and ****.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Yeah, a few decided to make some $$$ out of the word. Just typical sellouts. No surprise really from some minority Greeks.
> 
> Yeah, us Serbs aren't about trying to reclaim an insult and making it ours to lessen the impact. That's for ****. We take away the power from it by never accepting it and overthrowing the cunts who tried imposing it on us. That's what we do. But if you think it's some kind of intellectual progressiveness for African Americans to call each other ******, good for you. You'd no doubt be applauding our indigenous for their intellectual endeavours if they started calling each other abo and ****.


FFS, just concede that you're a braindead oik & you're sad little brain can't take in the mechanics of racial power play

Our indigenous brothers go as far as calling themselves "Blackfellas" or "Blackfullas" i think thats enough, its the same mindset & the same way of lessening racist words

Now go away & wank over Trump or Milosovic or something right wing, conservative & horrible


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The fight was aweosme.

Pacquiao should retire. He should have retired had he won as well he looked incredibly old


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Will watch the fight later but matterless of who won I think Pacquaio is done now. Maybes Horn is better than he is credited but Manny really has expired as a top star. 

Outside of Australia the ratings/buy rates fir this will be terrible, hes now havibg to scrape around looking for a rematch with a guy no one even really cared for the first fight with and barely anyone mentions him in terms of being a major player in the division. 

Should have fought Crawford and passd the torch on. No chance of that now, well not in a truly meaningful way anyhow. 

Time to move over and let the likes of Spence, Thurman, Porter, Garcia, Crawford etc take their spot in the limelight now.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> FFS, just concede that you're a braindead oik & you're sad little brain can't take in the mechanics of racial power play
> 
> Our indigenous brothers go as far as calling themselves "Blackfellas" or "Blackfullas" i think thats enough, its the same mindset & the same way of lessening racist words
> 
> Now go away & wank over Trump or Milosovic or something right wing, conservative & horrible


So our indigenous call themselves blackfellas now and that has somehow lessened the meaning of the word? Acceptance of words such as *****, wog and blackfella are a complete subjugation. No surprise you encourage it.

You're a fat invalid. Why don't you just accept it rather than waste your efforts telling us you're fit and healthy and your nickname was Sticks? Just accept you're a fat retard and those harmful words will be lessened. Go on, fatty.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Watching this now, Pacquiao is winning but he looks horrible. Horn can take a shot and he's brave but doesn't look special to me at all and he's competing in every round, pushing Pacquiao back and landing clean shots. Manny should retire, maybe one more to go out on a win but his days of dominating top welterweights when he's the size of a lightweight are definitely over.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Horn finished very strongly, I don't think the decison is that bad other than the wide card. Scored it 115-113 the other way.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Fuck this ***** pacquiao


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Watching the fight though it's apparent how small PAC is for a Welter, he's so good he is fighting two divisions up from where he could be just for the money and glory, I'm confident he could still make 135, Horn and pretty much every Welter he fights looks far bigger than him.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Fuck this ***** pacquiao


You're late to the party


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> So our indigenous call themselves blackfellas now and that has somehow lessened the meaning of the word? Acceptance of words such as *****, wog and blackfella are a complete subjugation. No surprise you encourage it.
> 
> You're a fat invalid. Why don't you just accept it rather than waste your efforts telling us you're fit and healthy and your nickname was Sticks? Just accept you're a fat retard and those harmful words will be lessened. Go on, fatty.


Don't shoot the messenger cletus, i'm just relaying what has been discussed & verified plenty of times before, by plenty of people who know more than both of us, alas, i didn't create the concept, i just understood it & knew it made sense, you however are just confused & sad & have a ugly, horrible soul

And there you go again trying to imagine what i look like, fat??? lol anyway, this fat invalid has to be up at 4am, be a good boy cuckoserbowanko or whatever your name is :hi:


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> You're late to the party


So am I, but I was wondering what's the Chinese slant on racism?


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Horn finished very strongly, I don't think the decison is that bad other than the wide card. Scored it 115-113 the other way.


Had Manny winning but not a robbery by any stretch, ridiculous scorecard aside.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Tuff Gong said:


> Still no answer @bballchump11 ?


Straight up killed him. Stop the fight!!!!


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

safc1990 said:


> Had Manny winning but not a robbery by any stretch, ridiculous scorecard aside.


They must have thought Horn 'schooled' him..


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Watching it now

Round 

1 horn

2 Pacquiao 

3 Pacquiao 

Horn wild as hell missing everything


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Can we start by banning female judges now?


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Teddy and Joe not giving horn any credit 

Round 

4 - Pacquiao 

5 - Horn - 50/50 round 

6 - Horn 

7 - Horn - 50/50 round 

Horn 67-66


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Round 

8 - Pacquiao, good round, looks to have stunned horn and horn is tiring 

9 - Pacquiao, 10-8 for me 

86-84 Pacquiao


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Atlas is annoying as hell


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Loved the fight,Jeff horn was a far better fighter than I credited,much better movement and he used a gameplan that worked largely (bar the 9th obviously)

He imposed his size,and gave everything.pacquaio sadly looked finished but showed his qualities yet again by keeping it competitive and almost winning despite having no zip whatsoever.

Horns right hand was very good,his fitness was superb,and he deserves a crack at the big time now.fuck all the snobs who say he doesn't belong,he just beat manny pacquioa,so he does.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Teddy is 60 years old and was cheerleading for Pacquiao for years. Talking jive and calling him "the real one" because he pulled a gun on a 15 year old so that gives his horrible scorecards validity or his "me me me me, look at me, listen to me" drama wueen attitude anyless tolerable. And Staten Island is the heroin capitol of NYC so what does him being from that land fill have to do with anything?
> 
> And the ref was terrible and is a known terrible ref. Horn had one bad round and he try and stop the fight in the corner? Show me a ref doing that in any other fight. He didn't even get dropped, what are you even talking about? "Doctor checked his pulse he knew he was alive because he never left his feet".


Cheerleading!? Atlas has been openly a pac hater for years. It stems from his beer with Freddie roach from many years back.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Round 

10 - Pacquiao, gassed himself, but easily out boxes horn, great from horn though, survived and pushed but landed nothing 

11 - Pacquiao, out boxes horn, horn landed could straight with 30 seconds left, but that's about it

12 - Horn - close ugly round

What a joke the judges scorecards were, absolutely retarded 

Daylight robbery, I had 3 close rounds and gave all of them to Horn 

1 - Horn 
2 - Pacquiao 
3 - Pacquiao 
4 - Pacquiao 
5 - Horn 
6 - Horn 
7 - Horn 
8 - Pacquiao 
9 - Pacquiao 10/8
10 - Pacquiao 
11 - Pacquiao 
12 - Horn 

115-112 Pacquiao 

Could be as wide as 117-110 if Pacquiao was favoured on close rounds. 

Closest it could possibly be is 115-113 if round 9 is given 10-9

Horn was not competitive beyond 5 rounds of the 12, forget about winning them

What a shit show 

Great performance from Horn, Pacquiao looked old, but boxed well, had more success as a counter puncher/defensive boxer than when leading 

Horn for all his work, missed wildly most of the fight and got picked off


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Loved the fight,Jeff horn was a far better fighter than I credited,much better movement and he used a gameplan that worked largely (bar the 9th obviously)
> 
> He imposed his size,and gave everything.pacquaio sadly looked finished but showed his qualities yet again by keeping it competitive and almost winning despite having no zip whatsoever.
> 
> Horns right hand was very good,his fitness was superb,and he deserves a crack at the big time now.fuck all the snobs who say he doesn't belong,he just beat manny pacquioa,so he does.


Pacquiao had Horn on queer street in the 9th. But Horn just refused to quit and somehow willed himself back to finish strongly over the remaining 3 rounds.

There was no loser in this war. Tremendous contest.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Horns right hand was very good,his fitness was superb,and he deserves a crack at the big time now.fuck all the snobs who say he doesn't belong,he just beat manny pacquioa,so he does.


I agree, as long as he doesn't start blowing his own trumpet too much..


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881384000073474050


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Round
> 
> 10 - Pacquiao, gassed himself, but easily out boxes horn, great from horn though, survived and pushed but landed nothing
> 
> ...


This fight reminds me of Gonzalez vs that Thai guy. The underdog survived so it's ok to rob the favorite. If you thought Horn won you should stop watching boxing because you have no idea what a scoring blow is.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing can't have anything nice. Embarrassing all around


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881350175926648833[/QUOTE]


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Get rid of Teddy Atlas, he has no business being on tv. He's gonna make this fight into a robbery and it was far from it. Great fight, shocking ending. Fuck Teddy Atlas. I'd rather listen to Stephen a than Atlas.
> 
> Thank God Pacquiao is no longer holding the title hostage. Great fight and boxing.


Holy fuck bro, you don't like Teddy Atlas, we get it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'm definitely not a Manny "fan", but I respect him and what he's done for boxing. He won that fight and earned the decision, no question in my mind. I respect what Horn was able to do and it was a fun fight, but a sh!t decision. 117-111...gave me AIDS.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Pac by at least 5 pts. There was at most one clear rd for Horn.

Pac outlanded him 3-1 according to compubox, scored the most hurtful punches and was much more accurate. You really have to do a job with the scoring criteria for this not to be the signifieres of a clear win.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It's like they want exclusivity - to be able to use a word that white people aren't allowed to use.
> 
> The historical connotations of said word are ignored if it means they can flaunt it in front of white people - even use it to insult white people - under the belief that should a white person reply in kind it means they are "showing their true colours".
> 
> Fuck that shit, it's a cunt's trick. If some cunt wants to call me a "bitch ass *****" then I'll exercise my right to call him the same thing back.


The fvck is wrong with you? You want/have the "right" to sound like an ignorant retard? I can only assume you aren't American, hence you cling to this message as if it's important. You're out of your element and coming off as stupid right now.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> You're late to the party





Tuff Gong said:


> You're late to the party


This ***** right here was on the prayer mat speaking to Allah


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> The fvck is wrong with you? You want/have the "right" to sound like an ignorant retard? I can only assume you aren't American, hence you cling to this message as if it's important. You're out of your element and coming off as stupid right now.


Jonathan stay out of it. You're white this is between us coloured folks


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Teddy Atlas ruined watching that fight for me. His non-stop yammering on like he was on speed and his bias toward Pac made me turn the volume off so I could watch it in silence. I hope ESPN gets enough of this fool someday and cans his ass.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Teddy Atlas ruined watching that fight for me. His non-stop yammering on like he was on speed and his bias toward Pac made me turn the volume off so I could watch it in silence. I hope ESPN gets enough of this fool someday and cans his ass.


Also treated Bradley like a little boy all night and Timmy allowed it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Also treated Bradley like a little boy all night and Timmy allowed it.


absolutely pissed me off when he patted him on the head.

and when he kept calling him Timmy


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Watching the fight now. 57-57 through 6 on my card. 

Some tough rounds to score, some i gave to Pac and others to Horn. Classier shots from wapacman, activity and plenty of vrazing clubbing shots from Horn.

Good fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881377624546713600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881376169915973634
> @bballchump11 @Atlanta


Spence would be undisputed if those pussies stepped up


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

What a great night for Argentinian boxing. :happy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Straight up killed him. Stop the fight!!!!


Or straight up went to sleep


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

115-112 to Pac for me. 

Razor close in many of the rounds, but i feel i gave more close ones to Horn than visa versa. That said there were few i could have given to Horn that could have given him a 1 point win. 

The wide scorecard is insane, but its not quite a robbery for me.


----------



## beat down (Jun 6, 2013)

Pacquiao won by two or three rounds depending on wether you scored the ninth a 10/8 round for Manny, pretty obvious Horns didn't win so I would say robbery he put up a good fight but no way he won. 
All the talking about wether on not it was a robbery is good media attention for Horns and gets his name out there gives Arum a new star especially with all them Aussie Fans willing to pay. Boxing is dogshit sometimes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :rofl I don't want to pull a @turbotime, pigs here won't give me a pass for my ethnicity.


Pussy :sad5


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I've not been on this forum for ages but what's with the talk of the 10-8 rounds? Is it just because the commentators on ESPN gave it a 10-8 round? I don't remember there being so much talk about 10-8 rounds without a knockdown before, so I'm surprised to see so many posters giving round 9 10-8 to Pacquiao even though he didn't knock Horn down. I don't even remember the round being that brutally one-sided (although it was 0530 and I was bare tired lol, so I should probs check it out again). I dunno, scoring is obviously subjective but I just don't like the idea of taking an extra point away from a guy if he's shown the chin and endurance to stay on his feet, even if he's taking a lot of punishment... it also makes scoring messy.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So if Pacquiao had stopped him in the 9th it would have been a dramatic come from behind KO victory, the only one of Pacquiao's legendary career since Sasakul


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Teddy Atlas ruined watching that fight for me. His non-stop yammering on like he was on speed and his bias toward Pac made me turn the volume off so I could watch it in silence. I hope ESPN gets enough of this fool someday and cans his ass.


Try to watch the BoxNation broadcast. They did a great job.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

1971791 said:


> I've not been on this forum for ages but what's with the talk of the 10-8 rounds? Is it just because the commentators on ESPN gave it a 10-8 round? I don't remember there being so much talk about 10-8 rounds without a knockdown before, so I'm surprised to see so many posters giving round 9 10-8 to Pacquiao even though he didn't knock Horn down. *I don't even remember the round being that brutally one-sided* (although it was 0530 and I was bare tired lol, so I should probs check it out again). I dunno, scoring is obviously subjective but I just don't like the idea of taking an extra point away from a guy if he's shown the chin and endurance to stay on his feet, even if he's taking a lot of punishment... it also makes scoring messy.


It was one-sided, but not brutally.

Horn was more exhausted than hurt. He was holding hard at the end. The ref apparently was on the take, looking for a chance to end the fight.

No way was that a 10-8 round, just a solid one for Pac.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It was one-sided, but not brutally.
> 
> Horn was more exhausted than hurt. He was holding hard at the end. The ref apparently was on the take, looking for a chance to end the fight.
> 
> No way was that a 10-8 round, just a solid one for Pac.


From what I've remember, I wouldn't think it crazy in any way to call it a 10-8, but, yeah, 10-9 is probably a better score.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> Don't shoot the messenger cletus, i'm just relaying what has been discussed & verified plenty of times before, by plenty of people who know more than both of us, alas, i didn't create the concept, i just understood it & knew it made sense, you however are just confused & sad & have a ugly, horrible soul
> 
> And there you go again trying to imagine what i look like, fat??? lol anyway, this fat invalid has to be up at 4am, be a good boy cuckoserbowanko or whatever your name is :hi:


Why call me a wog then if that term's impact has been lessened by wogarama etc? Racists like yourself can never let those words go.

We've seen what you look like, no need to imagine.

Who the fuck has to wake up at 4am? Poor cunt.:lol: You mustn't have done well at school.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

1971791 said:


> I've not been on this forum for ages but what's with the talk of the 10-8 rounds? Is it just because the commentators on ESPN gave it a 10-8 round? I don't remember there being so much talk about 10-8 rounds without a knockdown before, so I'm surprised to see so many posters giving round 9 10-8 to Pacquiao even though he didn't knock Horn down. I don't even remember the round being that brutally one-sided (although it was 0530 and I was bare tired lol, so I should probs check it out again). I dunno, scoring is obviously subjective but I just don't like the idea of taking an extra point away from a guy if he's shown the chin and endurance to stay on his feet, even if he's taking a lot of punishment... it also makes scoring messy.


People are nothing but followers and don't think for themselves. That's why you never hear of a fight being a robbery unless the unofficial ringside judge says so, because he's the only judge in the world that always has the right score card.

Its moments like this that prove how gullible and easily lead people are.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Can we start by banning female judges now?


No, start by banning every judge over the age of 55 years old. You actually need good eye sight to judge a fight, moron.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Holy fuck bro, you don't like Teddy Atlas, we get it.


Holy fuck bro, he single handedly made the entire fight about him. I barely remember the fight I just remember his voice like a banshee wailing about nothing.

I'm sorry if I think someone that gets paid to call a boxing match should act like a professional, be unbias and speak when you have something to say. Not just talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk. I watch boxinb for the fights not to hear Atlas make it the Teddy show. And I know "put it on mute then" no I won't. Hearing the crowd and the sounds of the lunches are an important part of watching a fight.

At last and Smith turned a huge night of boxing into the Teddy and Steven show and it was allllll about how outraged they were and everyone on social media(like the sheep they are) were outraged because they were outraged).

I see tweets from 13 year old girls quoting boxers and sports analysis saying that Teddy Atlas was right and how outraged they are. It's sickening.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bokaj said:


> Pac by at least 5 pts. There was at most one clear rd for Horn.
> 
> Pac outlanded him 3-1 according to compubox, scored the most hurtful punches and was much more accurate. You really have to do a job with the scoring criteria for this not to be the signifieres of a clear win.


The judges were wrong but compubox is right? Lol you idiots don't even see how flawed what you are saying is.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Holy fuck bro, he single handedly made the entire fight about him. I barely remember the fight I just remember his voice like a banshee wailing about nothing.
> 
> I'm sorry if I think someone that gets paid to call a boxing match should act like a professional, be unbias and speak when you have something to say. Not just talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk. I watch boxinb for the fights not to hear Atlas make it the Teddy show. And I know "put it on mute then" no I won't. Hearing the crowd and the sounds of the lunches are an important part of watching a fight.
> 
> ...


He made the broadcast about him in about the same way you made this thread about you. Every single page has you screaming about Teddy. Jesus.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> The judges were wrong but compubox is right? Lol you idiots don't even see how flawed what you are saying is.


Yeah lads before you start going on about compubox, it is very very inaccurate, even for punches thrown, let alone landed.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> The judges were wrong but compubox is right? Lol you idiots don't even see how flawed what you are saying is.


Ok.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

1971791 said:


> Yeah lads before you start going on about compubox, it is very very inaccurate, even for punches thrown, let alone landed.


But we're talking a margin of 200% here, not 10-20%. And it's in favor of the fighter who wasn't badly hurt and whose face was not very clearly marked up after the fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> He made the broadcast about him in about the same way you made this thread about you. Every single page has you screaming about Teddy. Jesus.


Well I don't get paid to post and you don't have to read them. So fuck off, twat.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bokaj said:


> Ok.


You don't even understand the flaw in your logic. Lol "ok" like you are too cool to even give a real answer.

Silly goose.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

1971791 said:


> Yeah lads before you start going on about compubox, it is very very inaccurate, even for punches thrown, let alone landed.


Fuck compubox I criticise that shit all the time

You could clearly see how much horn was missing, the guy kept punching air, pacs gloves, forearms and shoulders


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Well I don't get paid to post and you don't have to read them. So fuck off, twat.


And you can put the TV on mute and scroll past my posts. And since I post sparsely and say my peace on a subject just one time, it's a lot easier to scroll past mine than it is to ignore your 5890457894253 posts about hating Teddy Atlas.

No, you fuck off.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

1971791 said:


> Yeah lads before you start going on about compubox, it is very very inaccurate, even for punches thrown, let alone landed.


_Compubox is a tool to be used when it suits your argument. _

How many times have I read posters claim that and then the very next fight they wheel it out and use it to support their own argument.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


It was a very hard fight to score. As demonstrated by how many rounds the 3 judges weren't unanimous on.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> The fvck is wrong with you? You want/have the "right" to sound like an ignorant retard? I can only assume you aren't American, hence you cling to this message as if it's important. You're out of your element and coming off as stupid right now.


Can you explain why it's apparently acceptable for @bballchump11 to call me a "bitch ass *****" but it's not acceptable for me to call him a "bitch ass *****"?


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881531724898988033


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Can you explain why it's apparently acceptable for @bballchump11 to call me a "bitch ass *****" but it's not acceptable for me to call him a "bitch ass *****"?


I laughed when he said, "you're out of your element." :rofl

Aren't you two the same color?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I laughed when he said, "you're out of your element." :rofl
> 
> Aren't you two the same color?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Felt great for Horn but terrible for Manny. Not just losing but he's dramatically less of a fighter than his last outing. Could be a combination of taking Horn lightly and aging but on the basis of this performance, he has to retire. Roach has to do the right thing by him and tell him it's time.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Funny how it's mostly Mayweather nuthuggers claiming a clear victory for Pac and crying robbery.

I wonder why......


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Funny how it's mostly Mayweather nuthuggers claiming a clear victory for Pac and crying robbery.
> 
> I wonder why......


All the major news and sports media are calling it a robbery. Celebs on twitter calling it a robbery. The announcers at ringside calling it a robbery.

Is that you Horn?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> All the major news and sports media are calling it a robbery. Celebs on twitter calling it a robbery. The announcers at ringside calling it a robbery.
> 
> Is that you Horn?


How many times did Manny *"floor"* Horn, Talcum?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> How many times did Manny *"floor"* Horn, Talcum?


Chill white boy, its not that serious.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Anyone still want to ask who Jeff Horn is?
> 
> Anyone?


Who he? What he did?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Chill white boy, its not that serious.


:lol:

Avoiding the question like you avoid the reality that is your white skin, Talcum.

It is serious as it pretty much tells everyone here that your boxing "analysis/knowledge" is about as useful as Anne Frank's drum kit.

http://www.dictionary.com/browse/floored Here you go, little fella. I know it's difficult with that extra chromosome but hopefully one of the adults in your home will help you with some of the big words. :good


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Aroused Koala said:


> Funny how it's mostly Mayweather nuthuggers claiming a clear victory for Pac and crying robbery.
> 
> I wonder why......


Watching @MichiganWarrior whine like a bitch is fucking great though.

Horn did what Floyd wouldn't - engage with Pac. No wonder MSJW is so salty.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> Who he? What he did?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> The Pac from any of those fights would obliterate Horn...get the fuck out of here with that shit


No, you get the fuck out.
This isn't face to face it's internet, so chill
PAC faced them already. Utube it my point was.... Who of them came out FIRST round swinging?????.
Horn came to win. I loved it yet saw it Pac, winning 8-4 you young guys make it hard for us old timers to just talk Boxing without name calling.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> You missed the point entirely - though I'm sure it was intentional.
> 
> Everybody knows who Jeff Horn is. If you don't you don't follow the sport.


Yes I follow the sport.
I can go back to the 1890s, I can go back to Tex Rickard promo days. But I don't watch every fighter today.
Go to every Boxing hall of fame.

I got shit to do, a biz to run, women to love. I can't catch every ducking friggin fighter you and everyone on here watched.

If I don't know...I come to a boxing site to learn..
So no.. ..it sure it wasn't intentional.

I never seen Horn.

Doesn't mean I don't know boxing means I don't know him.
Humbly saying I don't, I get my balls busted for honesty?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> Hopkins threw 800 punches against Joppy.
> 
> But was part of the gameplan.


Agree all day


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Yes I follow the sport.
> I can go back to the 1890s, I can go back to Tex Rickard promo days. But I don't watch every fighter today.
> Go to every Boxing hall of fame.
> 
> ...


Horn has been in the media for 6 months solid because of this fight. Nobody who follows the sport could possibly have missed all of that. Particularly in the weeks leading up to the fight when Horn's face and story was just plain viral.

He just fought Manny Pacquiao and is now WBO champion. Nobody who follows the sport could not be aware of that either.

Whether people care to admit it or not they DO know who Jeff Horn is.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

How about Manny asking the ref to get the doc to look at the cut. Don't think I've ever seen that before.

After the first couple of rounds he knew he was in for a tough fight.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Edit.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Edit


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> How about Manny asking the ref to get the doc to look at the cut. Don't think I've ever seen that before.
> 
> After the first couple of rounds he knew he was in for a tough fight.


Manny smiled and smirked for a round or two. Even showboated a bit. But Horn soon wiped the smile off his face and it was a very serious, sometimes visibly concerned Pacquiao from then on.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> Manny smiled and smirked for a round or two. Even showboated a bit. But Horn soon wiped the smile off his face and it was a very serious, sometimes visibly concerned Pacquiao from then on.


You're not wrong. He realised he was in a real fight and the easy money suddenly became not so easy. Horn fought a great fight


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> No, you get the fuck out.
> This isn't face to face it's internet, so chill
> PAC faced them already. Utube it my point was.... Who of them came out FIRST round swinging?????.
> Horn came to win. I loved it yet saw it Pac, winning 8-4 you young guys make it hard for us old timers to just talk Boxing without name calling.


If you believe that then you are a fucking idiot....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> He just fought Manny Pacquiao and is now WBO champion. Nobody who follows the sport could not be aware of that either.
> 
> *Whether people care to admit it or not they DO know who Jeff Horn is.*


Right now he's known as that one guy that robbed Pacquiao, that will be until he's known as that one guy that got KTFO by Spence.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Right now he's known as that one guy that robbed Pacquiao, that will be until he's known as that one guy that got KTFO by Spence.


Horn beat Pac. That's a better W than anything on Spence's record.

Horn got to the quarters in the Olympics. How did Spence go, ******?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeff Horn is now the #1 Welterweight on Boxrec. fwiw. smh...
http://boxrec.com/records


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Jeff Horn is now the #1 Welterweight on Boxrec. fwiw. smh...
> http://boxrec.com/records


:rofl:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> :lol:
> 
> Avoiding the question like you avoid the reality that is your white skin, Talcum.
> 
> ...


It seems your upset white boy. Do you need a vanilla latte?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> How about Manny asking the ref to get the doc to look at the cut. Don't think I've ever seen that before.
> 
> After the first couple of rounds he knew he was in for a tough fight.


The only damage done to pacquiao were head butts, meanwhile Horn was laid up in a hospital bed looking like Joe Pesci in Casino, but you probably find that nonathletic, dirty sloppy, goofy fighting style endearing because it reminds you of you dberry working the doors in Australia


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Right now he's known as that one guy that robbed Pacquiao, that will be until he's known as that one guy that got KTFO by Spence.


:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Manny smiled and smirked for a round or two. Even showboated a bit. But Horn soon wiped the smile off his face and it was a very serious, sometimes visibly concerned Pacquiao from then on.


Manny was still smiling at the end of the fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Horn beat Pac. That's a better W than anything on Spence's record.
> 
> Horn got to the quarters in the Olympics. How did Spence go, ******?


Cucko, you're a cuck ****** but I agree with you now and again when it comes to boxing. This is not one of those times.

If Horn Spence ever gets signed I'll bet you a 12 month avy/username bet. I got Spence.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> No, you get the fuck out.
> This isn't face to face it's internet, so chill
> PAC faced them already. Utube it my point was.... Who of them came out FIRST round swinging?????.
> Horn came to win. I loved it yet saw it Pac, winning 8-4 you young guys make it hard for us old timers to just talk Boxing without name calling.


Fuck you ****** . I wish I could meet you in person so I could fuck you up ******.. fuck you bitch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Manny was still smiling at the end of the fight


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> You're not wrong. He realised he was in a real fight and the easy money suddenly became not so easy. Horn fought a great fight


There's no doubting that :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Right now he's known as that one guy that robbed Pacquiao, that will be until he's known as that one guy that got KTFO by Spence.


Horn is the courageous underdog who provided the other half of the 12 round war we witnessed at the weekend.

It was the judges scored the fight, not Horn, and they weren't Australians mate.

Horn might be the only fighter to beat Manny twice in his 22 year career come November.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Can you explain why it's apparently acceptable for @bballchump11 to call me a "bitch ass *****" but it's not acceptable for me to call him a "bitch ass *****"?


I didn't say it wasn't acceptable...what I'm saying is why would you want to?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

For the record I think Horn did his part and fought a great fight, it's not his fault the judges got it wrong.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn is the courageous underdog who provided the other half of the 12 round war we witnessed at the weekend.
> 
> It was the judges scored the fight, not Horn, and they weren't Australians mate.
> 
> Horn might be the only fighter to beat Manny twice in his 22 year career come November.


You guys are starved as fuck for fighters...I can't blame you. For the record Horn is a bum.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> For the record I think Horn did his part and fought a great fight, it's not his fault the judges got it wrong.


Whenever there's a close fight there is outrage from some at the result. Particularly on forums where posters tend to have agendas.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You guys are starved as fuck for fighters...I can't blame you. For the record Horn is a bum.


I got to say I am enjoying the butt hurt Manny's loss is causing you.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I got to say I am enjoying the butt hurt Manny's loss is causing you.


To be honest I don't care, I'm not Filipino or a Pactard.

I just know you'll be dissapointed when he gets put to sleep by an elite opponent...

I'm Mexican, I've never really had to long for boxing legends...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> To be honest I don't care, I'm not Filipino or a Pactard.
> 
> I just know you'll be dissapointed when he gets put to sleep by an elite opponent...
> 
> I'm Mexican, I've never really had to long for boxing legends...


I enjoyed watching a great fight on the weekend and was very pleased to see Horn win.

What the future holds we will wait and see - perhaps a Manny rematch because that's what the contract says. But for now I'm celebrating Horn's win along with many thousands of others. Cheers.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I enjoyed watching a great fight on the weekend and was very pleased to see Horn win.
> 
> What the future holds we will wait and see - perhaps a Manny rematch because that's what the contract says. But for now I'm celebrating Horn's win along with many thousands of others. Cheers.


Cheers I have nothing against Australian fighters.

We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The only damage done to pacquiao were head butts, meanwhile Horn was laid up in a hospital bed looking like Joe Pesci in Casino, but you probably find that nonathletic, dirty sloppy, goofy fighting style endearing because it reminds you of you dberry working the doors in Australia


Do you sit there after a session on here, head in hands, saying to yourself "it's Token, not Talcum"?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


>


Smirk of disbelief "they gave this fucking bum my title"


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Smirk of disbelief "they gave this fucking bum my title"


The context of me posting that picture was a post claiming Manny was smiling after the fight and suggesting Horn wasn't. I was only too pleased to correct that misconception.

Manny was gracious in defeat. But it sure is causing some people here some butt hurt.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It seems your upset white boy. Do you need a *vanilla* latte?


I'd prefer to avoid things that serve as a reminder of you, Shaun King.

Mad? Not at all, little fella. I just watched the hometown fighter beat one of the all time greats while you and your fellow Flomo's have been melting down over the past 24 hours and demonstrating how little you actually know about boxing.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Why call me a wog then if that term's impact has been lessened by wogarama etc? Racists like yourself can never let those words go.
> 
> We've seen what you look like, no need to imagine.
> 
> Who the fuck has to wake up at 4am? Poor cunt.:lol: You mustn't have done well at school.


I haven't called you a "wog" but its a pretty common term these days, i have grey & italian mates joke about being "chocky frogs" & Wogs all the time, its been immeasurably lessened in impact

Early to bed, early to rise & early home from work, i can start whenever i want, i work for myself, & you're trying sooooooooo hard cuckotrumposerbo but you'll need to work harder, you've been exposed for the dumb cunt that you are, now go away, you're easy fodder


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight and Chocalitito vs Rungvisai shows that a lot of people have no idea how to score a fight

Eerily similar, underdog story against an aging ATG, does well enough to survive and throw a lot of missed or blocked punches whose best shots were headbutts while Pacquaio and Chocalitito nearly scored stoppage victories.

But its ok because "close fights" cant be robberies and its a feel good story to take another mans hard earned accomplishment

@Zopilote


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> I'd prefer to avoid things that serve as a reminder of you, Shaun King.
> 
> Mad? Not at all, little fella. I just watched the hometown fighter beat one of the all time greats while you and your fellow Flomo's have been melting down over the past 24 hours and demonstrating how little you actually know about boxing.


If Horn is representative of your home town no wonder Australian sports are awful. You should invest in better genetics dakota.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The only damage done to pacquiao were head butts, meanwhile Horn was laid up in a hospital bed looking like Joe Pesci in Casino, but you probably find that nonathletic, dirty sloppy, goofy fighting style endearing because it reminds you of you dberry working the doors in Australia


Answer the question, dopey. Do you recall a fighter ever asking the ref to have the doctor check out a cut?

Jeff's bruises will have disappeared within a week. Manny's L will be forever.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Cucko, you're a cuck ****** but I agree with you now and again when it comes to boxing. This is not one of those times.
> 
> If Horn Spence ever gets signed I'll bet you a 12 month avy/username bet. I got Spence.


I don't bet *******. I made the mistake once with MSJW and he ran off to the mods before the bet was settled. Never again.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The context of me posting that picture was a post claiming Manny was smiling after the fight and suggesting Horn wasn't. I was only too pleased to correct that misconception.
> 
> Manny was gracious in defeat. But it sure is causing some people here some butt hurt.


Manny told Horn to his face he lost, as did the announcers and 90% of the media. I dont think you can get less gracious.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> I don't bet *******. I made the mistake once with MSJW and he ran off to the mods before the bet was settled. Never again.


Youre name is cucko because youre my bitch. Now stop quoting me without my permission before i change your avatar again.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> I haven't called you a "wog" but its a pretty common term these days, i have grey & italian mates joke about being "chocky frogs" & Wogs all the time, its been immeasurably lessened in impact
> 
> Early to bed, early to rise & early home from work, i can start whenever i want, i work for myself, & you're trying sooooooooo hard cuckotrumposerbo but you'll need to work harder, you've been exposed for the dumb cunt that you are, now go away, you're easy fodder


Don't lie fatty, you've called me a wog more than once.

Going to Centrelink to check in for your disability payment is hardly working for yourself.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Manny told Horn to his face he lost, as did the announcers and 90% of the media. I dont think you can get less gracious.


I don't think you can get more clueless.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If Horn is representative of your home town no wonder Australian sports are awful. *You should invest in better genetics dakota.*


Nah. It would far easier to just pretend to be a different race (especially over the internet), wouldn't it, Talcum?

Yeah, Australian sports are so awful that we consistently finish in the top 10 at the Olympics while competing with countries with far larger populations and investment as well as being #1 in a number of sports but thats okay. I know you Yanks are surprised that there is actually life outside the borders of the USA.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think you can get more clueless.


Youre a pure,retard. Not spent to much time inhaling paint thinner retarded like cucko. True blue dribbler since birth retarded


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre name is cucko because youre my bitch. Now stop quoting me without my permission before i change your avatar again.


Sit back down, boy. Lunny changed my username because he's a twink ****** trying to impress you. How did the last time go when you wanted my avatar changed? You were told to shut the fuck up. You went to all that effort of shopping a gypsy on a flag for nothing.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Manny told Horn to his face he lost, as did the announcers and 90% of the media. I dont think you can get less gracious.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Manny told Horn to his face he lost, as did the announcers and 90% of the media. I dont think you can get less gracious.


Manny was gracious in defeat. Take a listen to his interview immediately after the fight.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I didn't say it wasn't acceptable...what I'm saying is why would you want to?


Why didn't you take umbrage at @bballchump11 s post where he called me a "bitch ass *****" & instead took umbrage at my later post?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Nah. It would far easier to just pretend to be a different race (especially over the internet), wouldn't it, Talcum?
> 
> Yeah, Australian sports are so awful that we consistently finish in the top 10 at the Olympics while competing with countries with far larger populations and investment as well as being #1 in a number of sports but thats okay. I know you Yanks are surprised that there is actually life outside the borders of the USA.


It's amazing how much the result of this fight - & this thread - have revealed just how bitter & arrogant some of the American posters are.

These guys simply cannot fathom that a relatively unknown Aussie boxer beat Pacquiao.

They cannot accept that Horn made a much more exciting fight against Pacquiao than their hero Mayweather did.

I feel sorry for these sad cunts, unable to simply enjoy a good boxing match between 2 good fighters because they're so worried what the implications of a potential result may mean.

I honestly don't give a fuck whether it means Mayweather struggled with a fighter obviously past his prime (I don't think that anyway) or not but these clowns are terrified that everyone will think that.

Horn came in hungry & wanting to win - he knew this was his big opportunity & he went for it & it paid off. He's not kidding himself that he was in there with a prime Pacquiao, but he fought with determination. Good on him for not leaving the ring wondering.

Funny that most of the whingers in this thread were also happy with the way Ward Kovalev 2 ended.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> Holy fuck bro, he single handedly made the entire fight about him. I barely remember the fight I just remember his voice like a banshee wailing about nothing.
> 
> I'm sorry if I think someone that gets paid to call a boxing match should act like a professional, be unbias and speak when you have something to say. Not just talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk and talk. I watch boxinb for the fights not to hear Atlas make it the Teddy show. And I know* "put it on mute then" no I won't. Hearing the crowd and the sounds of the punches are an important part of watching a fight.*
> 
> ...





Juiceboxbiotch said:


> *And you can put the TV on mute* and scroll past my posts. And since I post sparsely and say my peace on a subject just one time, it's a lot easier to scroll past mine than it is to ignore your 5890457894253 posts about hating Teddy Atlas.
> 
> No, you fuck off.


Thank you for being so stupid that you said it anyway.

How about I just don't watch the fight at all? I'll just read a rbr, dumbass.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It's amazing how much the result of this fight - & this thread - have revealed just how bitter & arrogant some of the American posters are.
> 
> These guys simply cannot fathom that a relatively unknown Aussie boxer beat Pacquiao.
> 
> ...


It says more about Australians that they have to cling to a robbery that is the laughing stock all over social media against a faded Pacquiao because you so badly need a decent athlete in any sport. Horns style was about as exciting as watching a drunk go at it with a sofa cushion. There was nothing aesthetically pleasing watching Horn wade in getting caught repeatedly witg left hands till his face was swiss cheese, constantly put tiny Pacquiao in headlocks and raking his face with his wrist tape like a fucking Rocky villain. I hate him more if not for that ***** australian accent that made me feel sorry for him when hes face down on the canvas in 6 months time then with that accent trying to explain to the people on tv why he couldnt replicate his C- performance against Pacquiao.

What a pathetic nation, figures given australian posters are easily the worst on this forum. Cept @thehook13


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It says more about Australians that they have to cling to a robbery that is the laughing stalk all over social media against a faded Pacquiao because you so badly need a decent athlete in any sport.
> 
> What a pathetic nation, figures given australian posters are easily the worst on this forum. Cept @thehook13


Yep, I struck a nerve with, didn't I Talcum?

BTW, it's "stock".

You're more concerned about whether a fight result gives you bragging rights than actually enjoying the fight.

You're a fucking idiot with an obvious agenda - the black guy won or the guy who beat the black guy in his previous fight won or the guy who the black guy beat in his previous fight won. It's true YDKSAB, you - like several others on here - are more concerned about skin colour than the sport of boxing & you can't hack it when you don't get your way.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Hey @MichiganWarrior when you gonna start harping on about gate revenue & number of PPVs as if that makes a boxer any better a person to support :lol:

What a bunch of precious twats you & your boys are :yep


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> All the major news and sports media are calling it a robbery. Celebs on twitter calling it a robbery. The announcers at ringside calling it a robbery.
> 
> Is that you Horn?


What major news And media? Celebs? Yeah because they are people who's opinion I value the mist, especically when it comes to judging a boxing match. And only Atlas called it a robbery. Steven A Smith wasn't ringside. Tessitore doesn't score fights and Bradley said it was close. Also the Boxnation crew had Horn winning.

Is that you..... dumbest person alive?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yep, I struck a nerve with, didn't I Talcum?
> 
> BTW, it's "stock".
> 
> ...


I left Pacquiao out my p4p list because of his horrid competition, and hed still be out of my p4p list had the judges saw what 90% of the non brain dead public saw.

A robbery is a robbery Peter.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Don't lie fatty, you've called me a wog more than once.
> 
> Going to Centrelink to check in for your disability payment is hardly working for yourself.


yeah, i get up at 4 to go to fucking centrelink, you imbecile


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> What major news And media? Celebs? Yeah because they are people who's opinion I value the mist, especically when it comes to judging a boxing match. And only Atlas called it a robbery. Steven A Smith wasn't ringside. Tessitore doesn't score fights and Bradley said it was close. Also the Boxnation crew had Horn winning.
> 
> Is that you..... dumbest person alive?


:rofl boxnation.

Tell you what, if 30% of press row had Horn winning ill leave this forum forever, if 70% have Pacquiao winning, you leave forever

What do you say Okeefe?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I left Pacquiao out my p4p list because of his horrid competition, and hed still be out of my p4p list had the judges saw what 90% of the non brain dead publuc saw.
> 
> A robbery is a robbery Peter.


Ah we're back to the racist name-calling again are we, my ***** :yep

You started this thread blaming Australia for the result because you didn't know all 4 officials weren't Australian you dumb shit.

You changed the thread title to place the blame on Arum, now you're back to slagging off Australians.

You should take your dumb monkey albino Mark Wahlberg-looking prolapsed arsehole of a face & fuck right off you sooky cunt.

You suck cocks, but only black ones :lol:


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It says more about Australians that they have to cling to a robbery that is the laughing stock all over social media against a faded Pacquiao because you so badly need a decent athlete in any sport. Horns style was about as exciting as watching a drunk go at it with a sofa cushion. There was nothing aesthetically pleasing watching Horn wade in getting caught repeatedly witg left hands till his face was swiss cheese, constantly put tiny Pacquiao in headlocks and raking his face with his wrist tape like a fucking Rocky villain. I hate him more if not for that ***** australian accent that made me feel sorry for him when hes face down on the canvas in 6 months time then with that accent trying to explain to the people on tv why he couldnt replicate his C- performance against Pacquiao.
> 
> What a pathetic nation, figures given australian posters are easily the worst on this forum. Cept @thehook13


robbery?? robbery?? ROBBERY??? FUCKING ROBBERY???

We're all fucking here because off robbery you fucking dolt!!! SHEEZ


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Manny told Horn to his face he lost, as did the announcers and *90% of the media*. I dont think you can get less gracious.


Who? Proof?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wideopenroad said:


> robbery?? robbery?? ROBBERY??? FUCKING ROBBERY???
> 
> We're all fucking here because off robbery you fucking dolt!!! SHEEZ


:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Who? Proof?


Thats what i thought ritz


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre a pure,retard. Not spent to much time inhaling paint thinner retarded like cucko. True blue dribbler since birth retarded


The numerous grammar mistakes while calling someone a "pure comma retard". Lol


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats what i thought.


Wow, you just jumped the shark. Ignored list you go.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Wow, you just jumped the shark. Ignored list you go.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Wideopenroad said:


> yeah, i get up at 4 to go to fucking centrelink, you imbecile


Garbologist


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

*
June 27, 2017 1:07pm
GRANTLEE KIEZAThe Courier-Mail

WIN or lose against Manny Pacquiao on Sunday, a wholehearted effort from Jeff Horn will still make him a global boxing star, according to history's greatest fight promoter.

He said: "Win or lose, if Jeff Horn performs well - and I believe he will give an outstanding account of himself - he will end up as a major star in the US because so many eyeballs will have seen him.''

"This fight will dwarf anything Manny has ever done in the US,'' Arum said.

"He (Pacquiao) believes his experience will carry the day,'' Arum said.

"Athletes get older and they don't always perform as well as they did. The question is how old has Manny become.''

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.co...m/news-story/7c76e36394c708522bc5afe0d0bef724*

*Arum had the set up*


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

Tuff Gong said:


> Garbologist


good money i hear, but no, you won't be getting any career information from me, i have my little lurk, & its quite lucrative, thank you very much


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> yeah, i get up at 4 to go to fucking centrelink, you imbecile


I've heard there's a queue of retards lined up before the place opens. You'd be the kind who always wants to be the first.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> Garbologist


He reckons he's a businessman renting out storage space or some shit like that. The retard thought that sounded impressive. :lol:


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> I've heard there's a queue of retards lined up before the place opens. You'd be the kind who always wants to be the first.


i wouldn't know, you've obviously been there, see, I've never been to the place, you know all about it, we know what you serbs are like, prone to bludging off society, you start wars, run away like cowards, end up in Australia & demand welfare, a blight on humanity


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> He reckons he's a businessman renting out storage space or some shit like that. The retard thought that sounded impressive. :lol:


thinking about buying my third apartment, whats the returns like in Melbourne old chap?? how much rent do you pay? add what the government subsidy is too would you?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cringed at some of these headlines in the paper today

"A star is Horn"


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Met Joseph Parker last night 3am at a strip club. :rofl

The guy is fkn huge in person.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> i wouldn't know, you've obviously been there, see, I've never been to the place, you know all about it, we know what you serbs are like, prone to bludging off society, you start wars, run away like cowards, end up in Australia & demand welfare, a blight on humanity


Have driven past plenty of times on the way to work, there's always a fat cunt sitting on a deck chair at the front of the queue.

Serbs start wars? Give me a list of countries attacked by Serbia. When Serbs like my folks came to Australia there was no welfare for them, they had to work for several years before becoming eligible for welfare which they didn't need. Try again.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Have driven past plenty of times on the way to work, there's always a fat cunt sitting on a deck chair at the front of the queue.
> 
> Serbs start wars? Give me a list of countries attacked by Serbia. When Serbs like my folks came to Australia there was no welfare for them, they had to work for several years before becoming eligible for welfare which they didn't need. Try again.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:tdh:violin


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> He reckons he's a businessman renting out storage space or some shit like that. The retard thought that sounded impressive. :lol:


Sublets Kennards storage units :lol:


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

Tuff Gong said:


> Sublets Kennards storage units :lol:


If that was in fact lucrative, why not? however, besides probably being illegal, thats not the plan stan


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Wideopenroad said:


> If that was in fact lucrative, why not? however, besides probably being illegal, thats not the plan stan


Fuck off cunt, I'm talking about you not to you.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> thinking about buying my third apartment, whats the returns like in Melbourne old chap?? how much rent do you pay? add what the government subsidy is too would you?


The only time you'll ever own 3 apartments will be on a Monoploy board.

But anyway, the returns are great in Melbourne. Best city in the world. No surprise you're looking to upgrade your portfolio. I'm sure your rent assistance will be the same across the border as Centrelink's a Commonwealth department.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> Met Joseph Parker last night 3am at a strip club. :rofl
> 
> The guy is fkn huge in person.


Fuck's Parker doing at a gay strip joint?


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> The only time you'll ever own 3 apartments will be on a Monoploy board.
> 
> But anyway, the returns are great in Melbourne. Best city in the world. No surprise you're looking to upgrade your portfolio. I'm sure your rent assistance will be the same across the border as Centrelink's a Commonwealth department.


thanks for sharing your dire situation, i'd probably buy something cheappish in melbourne, a shitty area, i knew you'd knoww all about it

I want to own about five or six, then i'll do some more travel

what are you wearing hairy back??


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

Tuff Gong said:


> Fuck off cunt, I'm talking about you not to you.


I love you jock, small angry little skirt wearer


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> thanks for sharing your dire situation, i'd probably buy something cheappish in melbourne, a shitty area, i knew you'd knoww all about it
> 
> I want to own about five or six, then i'll do some more travel
> 
> what are you wearing hairy back??


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


>


you like games??? i like games

you being a violent, knuckle dragging, war torn serb, it'd be a case of go straight to Gaol, do not pass go, do not collect $200

you lose Cuckoserbotrumpo


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> you like games??? i like games
> 
> you being a violent, knuckle dragging, war torn serb, it'd be a case of go straight to Gaol, do not pass go, do not collect $200
> 
> you lose Cuckoserbotrumpo


Bet that got you hungry.

You couldn't put anyone in jail, fatty.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> You couldn't put anyone in jail, fatty.


errrrr, no, thats not what i was insinuating

ps, i have absolutely no idea whats going on in that photo, nor do i give a fuck :conf:hi:


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> errrrr, no, thats not what i was insinuating
> 
> ps, i have absolutely no idea whats going on in that photo, nor do i give a fuck :conf:hi:


Go to bed, you've got an early start in the morning.


----------



## Wideopenroad (Apr 15, 2016)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Go to bed, you've got an early start in the morning.


very true, i'm glad you care & that you're playing an active roll in my welfare, 3.50 my alarm goes off!!!! i'm a trooper i am


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Ah we're back to the racist name-calling again are we, my ***** :yep
> 
> You started this thread blaming Australia for the result because you didn't know all 4 officials weren't Australian you dumb shit.
> 
> ...


If he was really black, his user name would be Yusaf Mack.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Met Joseph Parker last night 3am at a strip club. :rofl
> 
> The guy is fkn huge in person.


Did he tuck a $5 note in your panties when you danced for him?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Thank you for being so stupid that you said it anyway.
> 
> How about I just don't watch the fight at all? I'll just read a rbr, dumbass.


:good
I like that idea. You should refrain from posting while you are at it. You are a terrible human being and an even worse conversationalist.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881378971144790016


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881397828043423744


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You guys are starved as fuck for fighters...I can't blame you. For the record Horn is a bum.


And your a prick....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It's amazing how much the result of this fight - & this thread - have revealed just how bitter & arrogant some of the American posters are.
> 
> These guys simply cannot fathom that a relatively unknown Aussie boxer beat Pacquiao.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

That hook was short as fuck.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

From what I've seen, Pacquiao looked like shit anyways. Just let it go, we all know he won


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> From what I've seen, Pacquiao looked like shit anyways. Just let it go, we all know he won


Fuck that, i hate robberies. If it was on ppv with 300k buys thats different. Millions saw pac get robbed and it was the number 1 trending topic. Its hard to defend the sport after shit like this


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This fight and Chocalitito vs Rungvisai shows that a lot of people have no idea how to score a fight
> 
> Eerily similar, underdog story against an aging ATG, does well enough to survive and throw a lot of missed or blocked punches whose best shots were headbutts while Pacquaio and Chocalitito nearly scored stoppage victories.
> 
> ...


Very similar indeed. Both underdogs did better than most expected which the dumbass judges swung the close rounds their way. Although, anyone who followed the lower divisions knew that Rungsivai would be a tough fight for Roman. Obviously most don't follow the smaller weights. Both close fights with a clear winner, but the wrong person getting the nod. Basically, robberies the both of them.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> That hook was short as fuck.


That's Pacquiao for you. Such small spring loaded punches from unorthodox positions


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fuck that, i hate robberies. If it was on ppv with 300k buys thats different. Millions saw pac get robbed and it was the number 1 trending topic. Its hard to defend the sport after shit like this


I gave up with defending the sport. I rather have fewer fans than have the people from the MMA crowd


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> Horn has been in the media for 6 months solid because of this fight. Nobody who follows the sport could possibly have missed all of that. Particularly in the weeks leading up to the fight when Horn's face and story was just plain viral.
> 
> He just fought Manny Pacquiao and is now WBO champion. Nobody who follows the sport could not be aware of that either.
> 
> Whether people care to admit it or not they DO know who Jeff Horn is.


Again, I never saw him fight. Hearing the name and watching two different things, maybe we will agree to disagree.

And Trump trumps all news past six months, including Horn (JK) my boxingbro.
And darn skippy, the world knows him as U stated.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> If you believe that then you are a fucking idiot....


& You are an internet tough guy.
Everyone in that stadium watching hollered and cheered cause it was exciting.... Deal with the posts not the poster. I don't like what you state, but that doesnt mean I need to resort to telling you. Enough have done that already.

Please sir discuss boxing not the fans who discuss it.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a better punch than anything Mayweather landed.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

One to watch said:


> And your a prick....


I was buzzing pretty hard when I posted this, Horn is not a bum and I'm glad he's in the scene now. He still lost to Manny.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> I don't bet *******. I made the mistake once with MSJW and he ran off to the mods before the bet was settled. Never again.


:hatton
You mean when you got cucked by MW and became the laughingstock of the Trump thread?

I didn't expect a pussy easily-triggered cuck like you to accept the bet, but you seemed pretty confident about your boy horn.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Wideopenroad said:


> very true, i'm glad you care & that you're playing an active roll in my welfare, 3.50 my alarm goes off!!!! i'm a trooper i am


Good boy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Again, I never saw him fight. Hearing the name and watching two different things, maybe we will agree to disagree.
> 
> And Trump trumps all news past six months, including Horn (JK) my boxingbro.
> And darn skippy, the world knows him as U stated.


You don't have to meet people to know who they are and you don't have to watch boxers fight to know who they are.

Anybody who follows boxing has known who Jeff Horn is for at least 6 months.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You don't have to meet people to know who they are and you don't have to watch boxers fight to know who they are.
> 
> Anybody who follows boxing has known who Jeff Horn is for at least 6 months.


For real. If you didn't immediately youtube Jeff Horn when the Pacquiao fight was announced, it's time to log off of CHB. Go check out some tennis or curling or something.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> For real. If you didn't immediately youtube Jeff Horn when the Pacquiao fight was announced, it's time to log off of CHB. Go check out some tennis or curling or something.


True. But admitting you did that - and all serious boxing followers would have - isn't consistent with the cute little "Who is Jeff Horn" narrative.

Never mind. Everybody who even remotely follows boxing knows who WBO titleholder Jeff Horn is now and they can't pretend otherwise.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm going to watch the fight within the next day, but I have to say when it comes to boxing; I simply cannot complain about any round being ruled a 10/9 over a 10/8 if the dominant fighter doesn't get a knockdown. It should be the prize for the fighter taking a beating to not hit the canvas while taking punishment or being stopped. Obviously there's easier ways to get a 10/9 round but I think it just adds too much grey area to fights where the guy didn't hit the canvas. So I can never see outrage of a dominant round not being a 10/8 unless there's an official call.

Different rule when it comes to MMA, considering takedowns and no knockdown count, as well as there being a lot less rounds.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I was buzzing pretty hard when I posted this, Horn is not a bum and I'm glad he's in the scene now. He still lost to Manny.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556



Horns definitely not a bum. He gave a Pacman a good fight. Better than. Rios, Algeiri, Vargas, Bradley did. Once everyone calms down and watch the fight objectively you can see that


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556
> 
> 
> 
> Horns definitely not a bum. He gave a Pacman a good fight. Better than. Rios, Algeiri, Vargas, Bradley did. Once everyone calms down and watch the fight objectively you can see that


I agree, and after reviewing 9 on i think Horn has a case in 10-12

Manny slowed down a lot and horn started to land his right hand. the tie ups prevented Manny from effectively countering.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556
> 
> 
> 
> Horns definitely not a bum. He gave a Pacman a good fight. Better than. Rios, Algeiri, Vargas, Bradley did. Once everyone calms down and watch the fight objectively you can see that


Good highlights. Reminded me at times of Harding Andries 1, not style wise but of the Aussie holding his own despite the disparity in experience and when the side of Horn's head was full of claret and he pushed forward. Great effort from Horn.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556
> 
> 
> 
> Horns definitely not a bum. He gave a Pacman a good fight. Better than. Rios, Algeiri, Vargas, Bradley did. Once everyone calms down and watch the fight objectively you can see that


I was being objective when I watched, I had no dog in this fight. Had Horn beaten Pacquio or KO'd him I would've been laughing my ass off. I would've joined in on the "did better than Floyd" trollfest.

You're right about Horn though he's no bum or slouch.

I still don't think he's a special talent and I'd still pick various top guys from the weight class to beat him pretty handily. Still he deserves credit for what he did last night and it will be refreshing to see another non-american enter the mix.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556
> 
> 
> 
> Horns definitely not a bum. He gave a Pacman a good fight. Better than. Rios, Algeiri, Vargas, Bradley did. Once everyone calms down and watch the fight objectively you can see that


No robbery. Just a close fight


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> You don't have to meet people to know who they are and you don't have to watch boxers fight to know who they are.
> 
> Anybody who follows boxing has known who Jeff Horn is for at least 6 months.


I hear you, I just don't get it, why make a six month-popular fighter as a litmus test for who knows boxing?

Now if a thread were created where questions asked... Say with a minute to respond to minimize searching, I'm sure I'd know the majority of champions from 1900 to current and would respond.
Referees from yesteryear to today, trainers from Eddie Futch, Gil Clancy to Nacho Beristein.

But to ask why didn't someone run to Google Jeff Horn when it was announced, I did the same with Hop fighting Joe Smith, I had no desire to see who he was.
I can answer small trivia from the first time a mouth piece was used... And labeled as illegal by the opponent to great sparring partners who became champs, when each organization became noted like the WBO fighting to gain respect alongside WBC,WBA,IBF.
Dating back to NBA.
I can QUOTE trainers and tell u which round they said it in.
I can post photos of me with Pernell Whitaker, Nate Campbell, Chad Dawson, Marvin Haglar, Micky Ward, Personally assisted at Boxing Hall of fame, Lou Duva, Angelo Dundee

Point is.... If you don't know 1/2 of this.... Who am I to question your passion of boxing if you don't know when the standing 8..began, when did the WBO begin.
Maybe, it's because I'm a fan of boxing.
Not boxers.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556
> 
> 
> 
> Horns definitely not a bum. He gave a Pacman a good fight. Better than. Rios, Algeiri, Vargas, Bradley did. Once everyone calms down and watch the fight objectively you can see that


He made a good fight with the Pacman. He's a big guy and got physical.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pac on fb: "This is why I still fight."




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1721494144821271


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> I hear you, I just don't get it, why make a six month-popular fighter as a litmus test for who knows boxing?
> 
> Now if a thread were created where questions asked... Say with a minute to respond to minimize searching, I'm sure I'd know the majority of champions from 1900 to current and would respond.
> Referees from yesteryear to today, trainers from Eddie Futch, Gil Clancy to Nacho Beristein.
> ...


You seem intent on over-complicating things. Horn has been in the media regularly for the past 6 months. So people who follow boxing have known who he is for at least that long.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Average scorecards









https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/judgecard/id842340499
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rajohns.judgecardx

Lots of clear rounds, only 2 which can really be called swing rounds.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/khan-pacquiao-only-lost-on-paper-its-happened-me-too--118263


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

First time I'm watching this. Not sure if it's just me and my drink but... how big is this fucking ring? It looks ridiculous!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> First time I'm watching this. Not sure if it's just me and my drink but... how big is this fucking ring? It looks ridiculous!


Everything is bigger in Australia.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> Everything is bigger in Australia.


Like the robberies? acman


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/khan-pacquiao-only-lost-on-paper-its-happened-me-too--118263


Khan is still graceless about that fight. He managed to turn Pacquiaos woe to himself in 5 seconds. What a bum.

Btw that Peterson Khan fight could of went either way but the point taken from Khan was harsh and the referee seemed to not want to accommodate Khans pushing style one bit. Khan was unwilling to adjust and he chose to lose in my opinion


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> First time I'm watching this. Not sure if it's just me and my drink but... how big is this fucking ring? It looks ridiculous!


Could of been 2 times bigger as that, Horn would still be putting that pressure on Pac


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm rewatching and re scoring this fight tommorrow, first time around I didn't keep track but I had it pretty even, 115-113 either way, but I'll focus and keep a score card this time.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Roach: Not Sure If Pacquiao is Mad at Me - I Haven't Been Paid*


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> *Roach: Not Sure If Pacquiao is Mad at Me - I Haven't Been Paid*


He didn't want to embarrass him by saying it's time to hang it up, yet it's okay to tell the world he hasn't been paid?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

ChampionsForever said:


> I'm rewatching and re scoring this fight tommorrow, first time around I didn't keep track but I had it pretty even, 115-113 either way, but I'll focus and keep a score card this time.


I scored the same after rewatching. Horn came to fight and I think he landed more than what punch stats had, but he didn't win, imo.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> He didn't want to embarrass him by saying it's time to hang it up, yet it's okay to tell the world he hasn't been paid?


Seems like something you'd keep to yourself IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pay Freddie Manny. I'd hate to see them fall out.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

He shoulda dropped him and Bop a long time ago. Now it's too late...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucked up if Roach hasn't got paid, unless it usually takes this long to pay the trainer..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Pay Freddie Manny. I'd hate to see them fall out.


Manny says it's Arum who does the paying and he hasn't been paid yet either >>>

https://www.ringtv.com/504513-manny-pacquiao-says-he-has-no-problem-with-roach-also-hasnt-been-paid/


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Manny says it's Arum who does the paying and he hasn't been paid yet either >>>
> 
> https://www.ringtv.com/504513-manny-pacquiao-says-he-has-no-problem-with-roach-also-hasnt-been-paid/


Yea saw that. Now that makes more sense lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Teddy is talking about the promised, "under the table" payment. You know, for sucking Pac's cock during the fight, then pretend he won. :lol:


You gotta' hand it to Teddy, he's never been one to keep his mouth shut when there's corruption involved!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think Teddy is talking about the promise, "under the table" payment. You know, for sucking Pac's cock during the fight, then pretend he won. :lol:
> 
> You gotta' hand it to Teddy, he's never been one to keep his mouth shut when there's corruption involved!


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


Pay attention.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Pay attention.


It wasn't worth it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Manny says it's Arum who does the paying and he hasn't been paid yet either >>>
> 
> https://www.ringtv.com/504513-manny-pacquiao-says-he-has-no-problem-with-roach-also-hasnt-been-paid/


Wonder why Roach would say it then? It's not like its freddies first pay day


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-pacquiao-won-nine-rounds-forget-horn-move-on--118596


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-pacquiao-won-nine-rounds-forget-horn-move-on--118596


It's all very well Hopkins saying Pacquiao should 'move in a different direction' to a Horn rematch.

But I've read Arum, Roach and Pacquiao himself say if he doesn't retire it must be the rematch before anything else.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> It's all very well Hopkins saying Pacquiao should 'move in a different direction' to a Horn rematch.
> 
> But I've read Arum, Roach and Pacquiao himself say if he doesn't retire it must be the rematch before anything else.


If Pac fights again it'll be Horn, I agree.


----------

